# Boycott Godiva Chocolates NOW



## radmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

Their response to customer loyalty is the pits.  If you want the correspondence, PM me and I'll be happy to share . .too long to post here. 
But since Valentine's Day is Sunday, PLEASE, buy your chocolates from a retailer who CARES about YOUR business, no matter how little or much you spend!!!!!


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh no...  Godiva has been my fall-back Valentine's Day present for years.  What did they do?


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 12, 2010)

*V Chocolates*

My new faves are V Chocolates. Their caramels and toffee are exquisite. I gave some to the people I work with. Several of them mentioned how good they tasted--they used a rather accusatory tone as in "that candy you brought . . . it's _really_ good." The implication being that it is too good to stop eating and could be addictive.

I smiled and told them Satan makes it. 

_sigh_ I must stop eating all such sins. My quest to improve my health does not permit it.

Sorry you are having problems with Godiva.  I always thought their prices were not worth it.  They aren't _that_ tasty.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

*SMcdo*

I sent you pm
Too long too post


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 12, 2010)

May your 146th post have more value than your previous 145.  :rofl:


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 12, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> May your 146th post have more value than your previous 145.  :rofl:



Really...can't you sum it up in 100 words or so?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry, I'll keep buying them.  It may be infrequent, but they've done nothing to alienate me.    In fact, the last time I was in they signed me up, gave me a card, a sample and a free truffle.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 12, 2010)

I find your post interesting. Is it just you who had a problem with Godiva's customer service and thus came up with this boycott idea, or did Godiva do something unethical in general that deserves such a call of action? Without any details given, I think I would continue to patronize their business, especially this time of the year.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't do Godiva, we're Neuhaus fans.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, so long story short . . . I accompanied co-worker to Boston Godiva.  She purchased a few items, not gold box w. ribbons. . After paying, she asked for some ribbon to tie on the bag and the girl said she would have to charge her.  I have never heard of anything so silly, especially in a high end chocolate shop.  So we said "no thank you" and returned to the office.  She emailed Godiva cust svce as we thought it was odd and basically got a response saying "thank you for your inquiry . . .this is our policy"
Reminded me of the scene in Pretty Woman when Julia Roberts returns to high end Bev Hills boutique saying "big mistake, BIG, BIG" . . .you never know what capacity your customer is capable of. What if we were contemplating placing LARGE corporate order? In this difficulty economy, it suprises me that some companies would still rest their laurels on "gold ballotin" concept.  
Personally, I agree . .there are far better products on the market and they all custom package, no matter the price!


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 12, 2010)

While I agree that they should have just given your friend the ribbon, I hardly think the offense deserves boycotting.  I do think that their prices are too high, and there are other products that taste just as good.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 12, 2010)

...so...you are saying that we should all boycott Godiva because they didn't give your friend some ribbon....???? 

Sorry...I don't get it.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 12, 2010)

ricoba said:


> ...so...you are saying that we should all boycott Godiva because they didn't give your friend some ribbon....????
> 
> Sorry...I don't get it.



I don't get it either. 

Don't patronize them if you choose, but soliciting others to boycott them is a bit much don't you think?


----------



## wackymother (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Mrs. See's and Leonidas.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww heck, eat enough Ethel M's and you forget Godiva altogether!

Jim Ricks


----------



## joestein (Feb 12, 2010)

wackymother said:


> I like Mrs. See's and Leonidas.



I think Godiva is nothing special, in my mind the equivalent of a Russel Stover or Whitman.

I will second See's, they are fabulous.  Too bad they are not readily availble around NYC.

Martine's on the 6th floor of Bloomingdale's flagship store in Manhattan has the best chocolate in the world.  It regularly comes out at or near top in chocolate reviews.  

They make chocolate with fresh creme filings.  They must be refrigerated and eaten within 5 days or they turn sour.  But they are Amazing and expensive.  $92/lb.  I thing I bought a box about 3 years ago.

Joe


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 12, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Aww heck, eat enough Ethel M's and you forget Godiva altogether!
> 
> Jim Ricks



I don't eat a lot of candy but a visit to the Ethel M candy factory is a must every time we go to Las Vegas. They usually give us two or three samples to go along with the several boxes of candy we always buy. With ties or ribbons on the boxes.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mmmmmm, Chocolate !*




Passepartout said:


> Aww heck, eat enough Ethel M's and you forget Godiva altogether!


Hershey chocolate is pretty good too -- not that I eat much of that, or any chocolate. 

I love it.  I just don't eat much of it -- I'm way too fat as it is.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 12, 2010)

Different from my experience with them.  For years, I purchased chocolates as gifts for important customers at a customer event--just as a nice in-room welcome.

One year, my 1-lb per person gift was delivered as 1/2 lb boxes.  Luckily, there was a local Godiva's, and, working through their corporate offices, they quickly turned around the order within one day with 1-lb replacements, and told us to keep the 1/2-pound mistakes.  Now THAT was customer service IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2010)

We are See's Candy fans, too.


----------



## theduffster (Feb 12, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Ok, so long story short . . . I accompanied co-worker to Boston Godiva.  She purchased a few items, not gold box w. ribbons. . After paying, she asked for some ribbon to tie on the bag and the girl said she would have to charge her.  I have never heard of anything so silly, especially in a high end chocolate shop.  So we said "no thank you" and returned to the office.  She emailed Godiva cust svce as we thought it was odd and basically got a response saying "thank you for your inquiry . . .this is our policy"
> Reminded me of the scene in Pretty Woman when Julia Roberts returns to high end Bev Hills boutique saying "big mistake, BIG, BIG" . . .you never know what capacity your customer is capable of. What if we were contemplating placing LARGE corporate order? In this difficulty economy, it suprises me that some companies would still rest their laurels on "gold ballotin" concept.
> Personally, I agree . .there are far better products on the market and they all custom package, no matter the price!



Seriously, that's all that happened???      I thought your story was going to be that they use baby seal skin in their packaging, or abuse children in Haiti, or something horrible.  They charged you for a ribbon.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 12, 2010)

theduffster said:


> Seriously, that's all that happened???      I thought your story was going to be that they use baby seal skin in their packaging, or abuse children in Haiti, or something horrible.  They charged you for a ribbon.



I think this is a situation of "Don't sweat the small stuff".


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2010)

*2 Ways To Go -- Take Your Pick.*




dioxide45 said:


> "Don't sweat the small stuff"


1.  _Don't Sweat The Small Stuff -- And It's All Small Stuff. _

2.  _Don't Get Mad -- Get Even._ 

Your call. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## radmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

No sweating anything here - just figured we could get folks to support merchants who appreciate their business and value customer loyalty.  You are all free to do as you wish!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 13, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We are See's Candy fans, too.



But how can you possibly think this is a good product?!  There's no ribbon on the box!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 13, 2010)

joestein said:


> I will second See's, they are fabulous.  Too bad they are not readily availble around NYC.


DW and I have celebrated 35 Christmases together.  For 34 of those Christmases she has received a box of See's peanut brittle. The other year I went to See's and they were sold out and said they wouldn't be getting any more until after New Years.

I had to get peanut brittle from some other store. I don't remember which one, but I do remember it wasn't nearly as good.

Valentine's is coming in a couple of days.  I'm going to be making another trip to Mary's place.


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 13, 2010)

Now that I know the story that was too long to post, but could have been summed up with "they wouldn't give me free ribbon", I think I will continue to shop at Godiva when I feel so inclined. That's about once every 2-3 years.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 13, 2010)

Seems as if if some of you are missing the point.  It's not that they wouldn't give a piece of ribbon. It's that attitude of entitlement - hey, we're Godiva and we don't need to do nuttin special . . . says who?  Each and every customer should be treated with respect to insure customer loyalty. the message Godiva is sending is "we don't care", there are plenty of other customers out there.  But as you can see from the postings, there are plenty of customers who prefer other brands.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 13, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Seems as if if some of you are missing the point.  It's not that they wouldn't give a piece of ribbon. It's that attitude of entitlement - hey, we're Godiva and we don't need to do nuttin special . . . says who?  Each and every customer should be treated with respect to insure customer loyalty. the message Godiva is sending is "we don't care", there are plenty of other customers out there.  But as you can see from the postings, there are plenty of customers who prefer other brands.



Absolutely!  Check out the Netflix thread.  Same problem.  Treat your customers well and with respect or suffer the consequences.  Anybody can make good chocolate.  Godiva shmodiva, who needs em.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 13, 2010)

It could also be seen as your friend's sense of entitlement, believing that she should demand and receive a free ribbon at the possible expense of costing a low level employee her job for breaking company policy.


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 13, 2010)

All that over a ribbon ?


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 13, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Seems as if if some of you are missing the point.  It's not that they wouldn't give a piece of ribbon. It's that attitude of entitlement - hey, we're Godiva and we don't need to do nuttin special . . . says who?  Each and every customer should be treated with respect to insure customer loyalty. the message Godiva is sending is "we don't care", there are plenty of other customers out there.  But as you can see from the postings, there are plenty of customers who prefer other brands.



First of all, you posted saying it's too much to post. Then, when pressed, you post a short note saying you didn't get ribbon for free. Sorry, but you are over-reacting just a wee bit. Where's the long story?

Although I understand your frustration--and I agree they should have given the stupid ribbon--I think it hardly warrants a boycott of the company. As others have said, don't buy there if you don't like their policies. I don't buy from them anyway as I'm not a fan of their chocolate.

You mention an attitude of entitlement...you should look in the mirror (no offense). You're whining about not getting a ribbon you feel you should be _entitled_ to...


----------



## BSQ (Feb 13, 2010)

the only words that come to mind are ...

You're kidding right?


----------



## pranas (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree the ribbon is not a big deal but my hunch is that the ribbon is not the real issue.  If the clerk had been snotty in her manner of speaking and atttude when she would not let the customer have the ribbon, that would be an entrirely different story.  I think that this is what the OP is implying.  Unfortuntely clerks make this type of mistake more often then they should and end up allienating customers.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 13, 2010)

Mosca said:


> It could also be seen as your friend's sense of entitlement, believing that she should demand and receive a free ribbon *at the possible expense of costing a low level employee her job for breaking company policy*.


That's what came to my mind also. My DD works in customer service and the stories she tells of cranky customers . . . . It isn't the employee's fault when they are following corporate policy. The employee may not agree with corporate policy but their job is on the line if they don't follow it. My DD has to smile and act courteous to the most obnoxious, bratty people who think they are entitled to be exceptions to the rule.

I just want to add that she has to deal with people who are obviously not playing with a full deck; teenagers running amok; younger children left unattended (or just ignored) by their parents; customers with the foulest hygiene; and just plain mean people. She is on her feet all day and in pain but she smiles through it all and tries to give the best service possible within the rules of her employer. Don't take it out on the employee. Unless you have worked standing on your feet for 8 hours dealing with the ill-mannered of the world day in and day out, you have no right to complain if the employee is a little less than subservient to you.


----------



## Patri (Feb 13, 2010)

Customers should never have to be subservient. They are what allow a company to stay in business.
I don't think anyone should make the leap to think the original customer was snotty. She likely made a simple request and was stunned it was denied. If she had been a loyal customer before, the company just lost a lot of future business for the (wholesale) price of a piece of ribbon.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 13, 2010)

Patri said:


> Customers should never have to be subservient. They are what allow a company to stay in business.
> I don't think anyone should make the leap to think the original customer was snotty. She likely made a simple request and was stunned it was denied. If she had been a loyal customer before, the company just lost a lot of future business for the (wholesale) price of a piece of ribbon.


Whoa! _Total_ misrepresentation of what I said. I did not say that customers should be subservient to employees. What I said was that customers should not expect employees to kowtow to every request at the cost of their jobs. Respect should be expected on both sides of the transaction. Just because I am the customer does not mean I am right. That's total hogwash. Just because I am the customer does not mean I should be able to treat an employee like trash and they should have to grin and bear it--though many of them do.

Now, I did not leap to the conclusion that the customer in the OP's case was snotty. _I never said that_. I did not intimate it.* I was responding to the posts implying that the clerk may have been snotty. We shouldn't jump to that conclusion, either. Just because a clerk tells you "no" and that it is company policy does not make her snotty.*

As you can tell, I am a little defensive on this subject. My DD takes it all day long with a smile. Then she comes home and dumps it on me. She has to vent somewhere. I hear so many stories about cruel customers that it would curl your toes. She just dragged herself to work for another 8 hour shift. I cannot tell you how depressed she is.

Just wanted to add that, although the customers are what keeps a company in business, that same company cannot stay in business if it cannot maintain employees or make the bottom line.  Some customers cost more than they bring in and it is worth dumping them.  In the OP's case, the cost of ribbon is minimal.  Godiva over-reacted.  So did the OP's friend.  No one wins.  The OP's friend can boycott Godiva over a piece of ribbon (and I disagree that that represents lack of customer loyalty) but holding grudges takes a lot of energy.  It just isn't worth it.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2010)

radmoo said:


> No sweating anything here - just figured we could get folks to support merchants who appreciate their business and value customer loyalty.  You are all free to do as you wish!



Exactly.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Ok, so long story short . . . I accompanied co-worker to Boston Godiva.  She purchased a few items, not gold box w. ribbons. . After paying, she asked for some ribbon to tie on the bag and the girl said she would have to charge her.  I have never heard of anything so silly, especially in a high end chocolate shop.  So we said "no thank you" and returned to the office.  She emailed Godiva cust svce as we thought it was odd and basically got a response saying "thank you for your inquiry . . .this is our policy"
> Reminded me of the scene in Pretty Woman when Julia Roberts returns to high end Bev Hills boutique saying "big mistake, BIG, BIG" . . .you never know what capacity your customer is capable of. What if we were contemplating placing LARGE corporate order? In this difficulty economy, it suprises me that some companies would still rest their laurels on "gold ballotin" concept.
> Personally, I agree . .there are far better products on the market and they all custom package, no matter the price!



That is NO reason to ask others to boycott them. They told you up front what their policy is. It is not a customer service problem.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We are See's Candy fans, too.



You are teasing me with that picture. I love See's Candy.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Seems as if if some of you are missing the point.  It's not that they wouldn't give a piece of ribbon. It's that attitude of entitlement - hey, we're Godiva and we don't need to do nuttin special . . . says who?  Each and every customer should be treated with respect to insure customer loyalty. the message Godiva is sending is "we don't care", there are plenty of other customers out there.  But as you can see from the postings, there are plenty of customers who prefer other brands.



I think that you are missing the point. You and your friend are the ones that have the attitude problem, not Godiva. You feel entitled to a ribbon when it is not their company policy to give you one. If the ribbon was so important, why didn't you just pay for it. Talk about being petty.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 13, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> But how can you possibly think this is a good product?!  There's no ribbon on the box!



See's has free gift wrapping on all purchases in store... and a nice ribbon for the holidays. They even have Christmas and Hanukkah wrapping in Dec. Great company, great product. I've given up chocolate, but used to really enjoy See's...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 13, 2010)

*Sometimes You Feel Like A Nut.*





-- hotlinked --​
Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 13, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I think that you are missing the point. You and your friend are the ones that have the attitude problem, not Godiva. You feel entitled to a ribbon when it is not their company policy to give you one. If the ribbon was so important, why didn't you just pay for it. Talk about being petty.



Exactly. BTW, Godiva is an *expensive* chocolate specialty store, with a reputation to match. You should expect a similar corporate policy.

When I buy chocolate for gifts, I like to frequent local experts instead of the chains. There are now lots of independent chocolate specialists that either make their own or import unique and different chocolate. For instance, Compartes is fantastic (they ship, too!).


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 13, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked --​
> Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Oh, please. That's not even real chocolate.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2008/09/chocolate-cocoa-butter-replacements-hersheys.html



> Hershey has taken the next step in the process, replacing the cocoa butter in some of its chocolate with far less expensive vegetable oil. Of course, they can no longer call it chocolate or even milk chocolate, but they can call it "chocolate candy," or "chocolatey," or the even more obtuse and deliberately misleading: "made with chocolate."


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Oh, please. That's not even real chocolate.



Methinks, you may have missed hidden "nut" message in the post.

Its still Winter. I didn't think the silly-season had started yet...
It never would have occurred to me to ask for (or expect) ribbon for free.
If I just had to have some, I would have glady paid the going rate.


----------



## theduffster (Feb 13, 2010)

Also, if you're going to type up the "long story" and send it to someone in a private message, you can just go to your messages, find the one you sent, and then copy it.  Simply highlight the entire message, hit CTRL and the C button at the same time.  Go back to the thread, and paste it into the message box.  Quickest way is the hit CTRL and the V button.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 13, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Methinks, you may have missed hidden "nut" message in the post.



Yeah, I was pretty sure of the meaning, but decided to take it literally. Back when I ate chocolate, I decided that if I'm going to consume the calories then it better be the best chocolate I could buy. And the mass produced stuff is fairly tasteless, for good reason.


----------



## Charlie D. (Feb 14, 2010)

I buy my chocolate at Wal Mart. 8 peanut butter cups for a buck. 8 butterfingers for a buck. 8 snickers for a buck. 8 almond joys for a buck. If I want to, I guess I could buy a spool of ribbon for a buck and wrap it around each package. 

Charlie D.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 14, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Yeah, I was pretty sure of the meaning, but decided to take it literally. Back when I ate chocolate, I decided that if I'm going to consume the calories then it better be the best chocolate I could buy. And the mass produced stuff is fairly tasteless, for good reason.



That's me on anything like chocolate/dessert/ice cream. If I'm going to indulge it better be the best I can get my hands on. Hate to have to put in that extra time working it off if it's only so-so.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 14, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> That's me on anything like chocolate/dessert/ice cream. If I'm going to indulge it better be the best I can get my hands on. Hate to have to put in that extra time working it off if it's only so-so.



I agree 100%. If I am going to eat something off the diet then it better be the best I can get. There is no way that I will eat diet, sugar free or any other inferior goodie.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 14, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I agree 100%. If I am going to eat something off the diet then it better be the best I can get. There is no way that I will eat diet, sugar free or any other inferior goodie.



Friends bought me some of See's sugar-free dark almonds, and I hate to say it but it was excellent. http://www.sees.com/Cat.cfm/Sugar_Free


----------



## pjrose (Feb 14, 2010)

*Beware of Sugar Free Candy!*

Last year I had a small bag of sugar free jelly beans.  After the first half-bag I had horrible stomach cramps and trips to the bathroom, but I didn't know why.  Then a few days later I ate the second half, and again, horrendous cramps, gas, etc.  It depends on the type of sugar substitute, but this one (maltitol???) is something I will never knowingly eat again.  

I am a fan of low-fat and low-sugar products, but in the case of candy, I'll stick with the real thing.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 14, 2010)

*And talking about Ribbon......*

At Bath and Body Works, they will at no cost arrange your purchase with some shredded confetti/paper, cover it with clear plastic, and tie it with a lovely bow, turning even a small purchase into a very attractive gift.

I'm not a fan of "rules are rules" (though I would not expect them to be broken nor want an employee to get in trouble for breaking them).  The fact that it is not company policy is kind of a cold answer.  My opinion here is that perhaps Godiva should CHANGE its policy and make each purchase a bit special with a piece of ribbon.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Last year I had a small bag of sugar free jelly beans.  After the first half-bag I had horrible stomach cramps and trips to the bathroom, but I didn't know why.  Then a few days later I ate the second half, and again, horrendous cramps, gas, etc.  It depends on the type of sugar substitute, but this one (maltitol???) is something I will never knowingly eat again.
> 
> I am a fan of low-fat and low-sugar products, but in the case of candy, I'll stick with the real thing.



It's always good to know your individual health restrictions, but once again - for me See's sugar-free products were excellent with no problems.


----------



## Larry6417 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Osmotic diarrhea*



pjrose said:


> Last year I had a small bag of sugar free jelly beans.  After the first half-bag I had horrible stomach cramps and trips to the bathroom, but I didn't know why.  Then a few days later I ate the second half, and again, horrendous cramps, gas, etc.  It depends on the type of sugar substitute, but this one (maltitol???) is something I will never knowingly eat again.
> 
> I am a fan of low-fat and low-sugar products, but in the case of candy, I'll stick with the real thing.



Malitol is a non-resorbable sugar-alcohol. It's not absorbed by the body, so it stays in the GI tract where it draws in water. The result is diarrhea. Sorbitol (frequently found in chewing gum) does the same thing.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 14, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> It's always good to know your individual health restrictions, but once again - for me See's sugar-free products were excellent with no problems.



I think it depends on the sugar substitute that's used.  There are a lot of reports online about the same problem.   I'll check the ingredients on See's sugar frees to see if I can give them a try!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 15, 2010)

At Bath and Body Works, they will at no cost arrange your purchase with some shredded confetti/paper, cover it with clear plastic, and tie it with a lovely bow, turning even a small purchase into a very attractive gift.

I'm not a fan of "rules are rules" (though I would not expect them to be broken nor want an employee to get in trouble for breaking them). The fact that it is not company policy is kind of a cold answer. My opinion here is that perhaps Godiva should CHANGE its policy and make each purchase a bit special with a piece of ribbon.

Thanks to PJ for "getting it."  That was exactly my point, that Godiva's policy seemed inane giving the price point of their products.  There are plenty of competitors, think it would be safe to say  almost all of them, that would not have similar company policy.


----------



## Kal (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG, the ribbon conspiracy!  But if the bag was wrinkled, that would call for absolute armed conflict.  Maybe even fire bombing the store front would teach them a lesson.

Ahhhh the thought of using C-4 as in Caddy Shack would be sooooo satisfying!! :annoyed:


----------



## geekette (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't shop chocolatiers, so not quite clear on this, but OP mentioned the purchase was not the special gold box/ribbon set, so it sounds like the purchase was in no way "entitled" to fly the ribbon or it would already have been affixed.

Did the customer wish to make their parcel look fancier than it was?  And then balked at paying for what did not Come With their purchase?

Seems the solution was easy - buy the ribbon or go without.  Or, go to Walmart of Michael's and buy "offbrand" ribbon.  Or, buy one of the G products that came fancied up in the way purchaser desired.

no boycott for me.  not even a tinge of "Bad Godiva!" from me.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 15, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Friends bought me some of See's sugar-free dark almonds, and I hate to say it but it was excellent. http://www.sees.com/Cat.cfm/Sugar_Free



Just about everything from See's is delicious.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 15, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Thanks to PJ for "getting it." That was exactly my point, that Godiva's policy seemed inane giving the price point of their products. ...


 
Oh, c'mon, we all "get it."  Many of us may even agree that Godiva's corporate policy is petty.  What we "don't get" or don't agree with is your overreaction to it.  It's not like Godiva is funneling its profits to terrorists nor are they abusing small animals. That I would boycott--if I shopped there in the first place, which I don't.

I have other things to worry about such as my son being deployed to Helmand Province where he may get killed.  Or, my daughter's constant pain and misery from an incurable illness.  Please excuse me if I can't muster up enough energy to get my panties in a knot over Godiva's picayune ribbon policy.  In the grand scheme of things, it just is not important.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 15, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Oh, c'mon, we all "get it."....  In the grand scheme of things, it just is not important.



Well said. Thanks for saying it.... Jim


----------



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Oh, c'mon, we all "get it."  ...I have other things to worry about such as my son being deployed to Helmand Province where he may get killed.  Or, my daughter's constant pain and misery from an incurable illness.  Please excuse me if I can't muster up enough energy to get my panties in a knot over Godiva's picayune ribbon policy.  In the grand scheme of things, it just is not important.



Agreed, well said and thank you for adding a proper but painful perspective of things that we should get upset over.

May God bless you, your son and daughter...thanks for sharing this...


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2010)

To the original poster, if you (or your friend) is really upset, write a letter.  Send copies to the store where it happened, the corporate office, the department of consumer affairs.  That might be more productive than asking a bunch of timeshare enthusiasts to boycott Godiva.  You may not get anything, but it might make you feel better (as I told my dd who is currently battling with Best Buy over a computer repair).


----------



## janej (Feb 15, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> DW and I have celebrated 35 Christmases together.  For 34 of those Christmases she has received a box of See's peanut brittle. The other year I went to See's and they were sold out and said they wouldn't be getting any more until after New Years.
> 
> I had to get peanut brittle from some other store. I don't remember which one, but I do remember it wasn't nearly as good.
> 
> Valentine's is coming in a couple of days.  I'm going to be making another trip to Mary's place.



We love the See's peanut brittle too.  I buy the biggest box when I see it.  It never last a day once we open it.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 15, 2010)

FOr those of you who still don't get it, the reason I posted was that we DID send letter to corp office to which we rec'd very cavalier reply.  And NO, we did NOT expect gold box and ribbon for a little purchase.  We just ASKED for a snip of ribbon and we'd do it ourselves.  No, I'm not angry and not going to walk around venting about this forever.  But I do think that companies should know that when they don't treat customers well, the word will get out.  Trust me, I have bigger fish to fry than Godiva.  Besides, I don't even think they make a very good product.  
In this day and age, each and every consumer is valuable, irregardless if you are frequenting Walmart or Nordstorm!!!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 15, 2010)

janej said:


> We love the See's peanut brittle too.  I buy the biggest box when I see it.  It never last a day once we open it.


I bought DW the big box for Valentines Day; gave it to her yesterday. As I type this, there is about one-third of the contents remaining.

After that we'll get into the second box of candy I got her, which is the See's Victorian Toffees.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 15, 2010)

*I got it at the beginning and am still getting it....*



radmoo said:


> Thanks to PJ for "getting it."



It's just too much unproductive energy being spent over a corporate policy.  Is your friend as upset as you are about what happened?  If so, she should have just asked for her money back right there and then, and let them keep their product. 

But to ask the folks on a Timeshare Forum to boycott a retailer for the reason you have given seems a bit over the top.  Maybe this is what some of us don't "get".


----------



## LisaH (Feb 15, 2010)

Egret1986 said:


> Is your friend as upset as you are about what happened?  If so, she should have just asked for her money back right there and then, and let them keep their product.



Amen! (10 char)


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2010)

radmoo said:


> FOr those of you who still don't get it, the reason I posted was that we DID send letter to corp office to which we rec'd very cavalier reply.  And NO, we did NOT expect gold box and ribbon for a little purchase.  We just ASKED for a snip of ribbon and we'd do it ourselves.  No, I'm not angry and not going to walk around venting about this forever.  But I do think that companies should know that when they don't treat customers well, the word will get out.  Trust me, I have bigger fish to fry than Godiva.  Besides, I don't even think they make a very good product.
> In this day and age, each and every consumer is valuable, irregardless if you are frequenting Walmart or Nordstorm!!!!!



No, I don't get it and probably never will.  If/when this type of thing happens to me, I deal with it myself. I write a letter, talk to Customer Service, whatever.  Sometimes things are dealt with to my satisfaction, sometimes they aren't.  Then I make *my* choice whether or not to continue doing business with them.  I don't come to a timeshare forum and demand that everyone else boycott them.

And, it sure sounded to me like you were angry.


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 15, 2010)

They did treat you well. Well within their policies.
Send me a PM and I'll give you a piece of ribbon, now get over it !


----------



## geekette (Feb 15, 2010)

I am interested in what their cavalier reply was?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2010)

radmoo said:


> FOr those of you who still don't get it, the reason I posted was that we DID send letter to corp office to which we rec'd very cavalier reply.  And NO, we did NOT expect gold box and ribbon for a little purchase.  We just ASKED for a snip of ribbon and we'd do it ourselves.  No, I'm not angry and not going to walk around venting about this forever.  But I do think that companies should know that when they don't treat customers well, the word will get out.  Trust me, I have bigger fish to fry than Godiva.  Besides, I don't even think they make a very good product.
> In this day and age, each and every consumer is valuable, irregardless if you are frequenting Walmart or Nordstorm!!!!!




.....Whatever.....:ignore:


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I was just in Joann Fabric and Michael's.  They both have lovely gold ribbon.  All widths and levels of sparkliness.  And not much money.  Buy a roll and wrap lots of boxes of chocolate.   

Sue


----------



## Larry6417 (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually, I'm going to support the OP. I will continue to never buy from Godiva!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> I was just in Joann Fabric and Michael's.  They both have lovely gold ribbon.  All widths and levels of sparkliness.  And not much money.  Buy a roll and wrap lots of boxes of chocolate.
> 
> Sue



But, that's not the *point*. 

The original poster wanted Godiva to do it.  [I had to come back and add this comment so my statement wouldn't be mis-understood]


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 15, 2010)

Luanne said:


> But, that's not the *point*.



So the point is that we should all boycott some business because somebody is upset that they didn't get a little ribbon? I don't think so.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 15, 2010)

I almost thought this post was an early April Fools joke. Boycott buying Godiva chocolate because of not being given a piece of ribbon? LMAO


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> So the point is that we should all boycott some business because somebody is upset that they didn't get a little ribbon? I don't think so.



I know that.  If you read my earlier posts on this thread you'd know how I meant it. 

I added a line to my post you took out of context so I wouldn't be mis-understood.  I hate when that happens.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 15, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I know that.  If you read my earlier posts on this thread you'd know how I meant it.
> 
> I added a line to my post you took out of context so I wouldn't be mis-understood.  I hate when that happens.



I didn't take anything out of context. I quoted your entire post. You edited it after I posted. I am not going to go back and read all the previous posts and I sure don't remember them. In any event it really doesn't matter as this whole exercise is a waste of time.

I am sure Godiva will survive just fine, I would really be more interested in Lady Godiva.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I didn't take anything out of context. I quoted your entire post. You edited it after I posted. I am not going to go back and read all the previous posts and I sure don't remember them. In any event it really doesn't matter as this whole exercise is a waste of time.
> 
> I am sure Godiva will survive just fine, I would really be more interested in Lady Godiva.



Whatever.

Yes, I did edit after you posted so that no one else would mis-understand what I said.  I guess the   weren't enough of an indicator.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 15, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> ... I would really be more interested in Lady Godiva.


If she is dipped in chocolate she would be too slippery to stay on her horse.


----------



## geoand (Feb 15, 2010)

Luanne,

Don't worry, most people who would post a comment about another poster's comment would make sure to read the previous comments just to make sure they are correct in their assumption.  I would guess that most people who read your comment knew where you stood on the subject.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2010)

I never mind being misunderstood. Its preferable to being seen as transparent and vapid.

I don't like Godiva chocolate either...
which is why we had to eat the whole box my wife got at work, B4 anyone saw us with it.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I never mind being misunderstood. Its preferable to being seen as transparent and vapid.
> 
> I don't like Godiva chocolate either...
> which is why we had to eat the whole box my wife got at work, B4 anyone saw us with it.



    :whoopie: 

What a sacrifice.


----------



## chap7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's another Godiva story:  While recently purchasing an expensive box of Godiva chocolates for my Valentine, I suddenly sneezed and the clerk did *not* give me a "God Bless You!"  :annoyed:  I immediately left my the chocolates on the counter and walked out.  I'll never shop there again!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2010)

You didn't sneeze on the chocolates, did you?
I'll bet they put 'em back on the shelf, too!


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 15, 2010)

chap7 said:


> Here's another Godiva story:  While recently purchasing an expensive box of Godiva chocolates for my Valentine, I suddenly sneezed and the clerk did *not* give me a "God Bless You!"  :annoyed:  I immediately left my the chocolates on the counter and walked out.  I'll never shop there again!



*Now* we have a legitimate reason to boycott! :hysterical:


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2010)

This year I finally realized that valentines day is a made up holiday for women to buy underwear and chocolate. Underwear ? Chocolate ? I'm boycotting Valentines day.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 15, 2010)

I will not boycott Godiva chocolate because I like beautiful  naked ladies riding horses bareback through town.  Hopefully,  If I buy enough Godiva chocolate that will happen in my town.  If thats not a good reason for buying Godiva chocolate, I don't know what is.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 16, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I will not boycott Godiva chocolate because I like beautiful  naked ladies riding horses bareback through town.  Hopefully,  If I buy enough Godiva chocolate that will happen in my town.  If thats not a good reason for buying Godiva chocolate, I don't know what is.


I prefer my beautiful naked ladies dipped in chocolate, thank you.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I prefer my beautiful naked ladies dipped in chocolate, thank you.



I'm kind of a whipped cream fan, myself. You're welcome....


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

Wonder if Godiva would provide a free ribbon to adorn the chocolate dipped lady?  All you have to do is ask huh! :whoopie:


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I'm kind of a whipped cream fan, myself. You're welcome....


 
Is that cream whipped to soft or hard peaks?


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 16, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I'm kind of a whipped cream fan, myself. You're welcome....



I know a Herb Alpert album you might be interested in.


----------



## geekette (Feb 16, 2010)

chap7 said:


> Here's another Godiva story:  While recently purchasing an expensive box of Godiva chocolates for my Valentine, I suddenly sneezed and the clerk did *not* give me a "God Bless You!"  :annoyed:  I immediately left my the chocolates on the counter and walked out.  I'll never shop there again!



Reminds me of something on Cruise Critic a year or two back.  Someone was upset that one of the ship's crew did not say "My pleasure".  Ruined the whole cruise.

Hey, even if it did, post something like that on CC and you will be bbq'd.  Anyone wanna take the Godiva story over there?!??!


----------



## geekette (Feb 16, 2010)

Kal said:


> Is that cream whipped to soft or hard peaks?



depends on room temp


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 16, 2010)

It is really something when a piece of ribbon draws a hundred plus posts


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

geekette said:


> depends on room temp


 
I've got to get this straight....my understanding is you get hard peaks when the room temp is cool. :whoopie:


----------



## Tia (Feb 16, 2010)

1950bing said:


> It is really something when a piece of ribbon draws a hundred plus posts



I agree


----------



## geekette (Feb 16, 2010)

Kal said:


> I've got to get this straight....my understanding is you get hard peaks when the room temp is cool. :whoopie:



or "the company" is Hot


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2010)

*This is a family BBS*

Please remember that this is a family BBS.  This thread, important as it is?!  , will be closed if it turns into an inappropriate topic.  

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 16, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*



ScoopLV said:


> I know a Herb Alpert album you might be interested in.






-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I know a Herb Alpert album you might be interested in.


 
Scoop - There you go, I get the feeling Herb Alpert's album might not be everyone's favorite.  For me it's a real "delight".


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmmm, Whipped Cream and A Taste of Honey.... Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Whipped Cream Style -- No Ribbon.*


Click here for Love Potion No. 9. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Feb 16, 2010)

easyrider said:


> This year I finally realized that valentines day is a made up holiday for women to buy underwear and chocolate. Underwear ? Chocolate ? I'm boycotting Valentines day.



No, it's a made up holiday for MEN to buy women underwear and chocolate.  You forgot jewelry, perfume, and teddy bears.
WOMEN buy men a card.  Maybe.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

pjrose said:


> No, it's a made up holiday for MEN to buy women underwear and chocolate. You forgot jewelry, perfume, and teddy bears.
> WOMEN buy men a card. Maybe.


 
Some men receive not only a card, but underwear and other non-chocolate treats.  I've already got my wish list prepared for Valentine's Day v. 2011!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 16, 2010)

Kal said:


> Some men receive not only a card, but underwear and other non-chocolate treats.  I've already got my wish list prepared for Valentine's Day v. 2011!



Oh yeah, I forgot about all the heart-adorned boxers I've seen in the stores


----------



## l2trade (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never had Godiva chocolates.  This boycott thread is making me want to  find out and try what I'd be giving up.

Boycott over a ribbon?!!!  Someone from SNL should read this thread, it has the makings of a great skit!  :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Not Missing That Much.*




l2trade said:


> This boycott thread is making me want to  find out and try what I'd be giving up.


The packaging & style & pizzazz of Godiva candies are outstanding. 

The actual product (in my limited experience), not so much. 

The contents of a Whitman's Sampler are pretty much on a par with the contents of a fancypants Godiva candy box, ribbon or no ribbon _mox nix._ 

But for fancypants boxes & ribbons (sometimes), Godiva wins hands down. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about all the heart-adorned boxers I've seen in the stores


 
You need to think "outside the box(er)"


----------



## Noni (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread has probably done more for the sale of Godiva chocolates than any advertisement.  I dream of them now!


----------



## l2trade (Feb 16, 2010)

Noni said:


> This thread has probably done more for the sale of Godiva chocolates than any advertisement.  I dream of them now!



Exactly!  My wife and I are planning to try it for the first time tomorrow.  Chocolate, yummy...


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2010)

If you sign up for Godiva's "club" you get a free chocolate every month.  You may even get one when you sign up.    They also often have samples being given out in the stores.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Until this thread started I couldn't care less about Godiva chocolate.  Now I hope it is a franchise because I want to buy a few stores.

Ain't it a marvel what negative advertising can do!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 16, 2010)

So when are they going to start selling Godiva's chocolates in Macy's?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So when are they going to start selling Godiva's chocolates in Macy's?



They already do.    At least in some of them.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 16, 2010)

You can go into Macys, buy your Hot Godiva Chocolates with the extra secure ribbon for your girl friend and then pay on them forever on you Macys Card!
You will never forget about them for sure and if you share them with your wife or partner the correct way she will never forget them either!

What more could you want, then we can all boy cutt Home Depot, Godiva and Macys!

How fun is that!

I am getting some wood from Home Depot just thinking about all the fun!

You get robbed,rubbed and beaten all in the same day!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> ..I am getting some wood from Home Depot just thinking about all the fun!...


 
Easy big guy.  You might need that ribbon afterall.


----------



## Noni (Feb 16, 2010)

Anything I charge on my Macy's card is paid for as soon as I received the bill.  I haven't had a problem.  I even charge my Godiva  chocolates.  Umm, good.


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmmmm - I  wonder how much sales of Godiva Chocolates has gone up since this thread started.   Does anyone know - do they offer stock for sale to the public?  I think I need to buy some, quick.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> Exactly! My wife and I are planning to try it for the first time tomorrow. Chocolate, yummy...


Let us know if you thought they were worth it.  I think they are okay but way overpriced.  As previously mentioned, I much prefer V Chocolates and other tuggers like See's.  I like See's, too, but V is my favorite.


----------



## geekette (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably those of you going to try them for the first time need to purchase 2 boxes - one with the ribbon, one without.  I will be interested in hearing about the difference.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 17, 2010)

geekette said:


> Probably those of you going to try them for the first time need to purchase 2 boxes - one with the ribbon, one without.  I will be interested in hearing about the difference.



Oh you're baaaaadddddd.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 17, 2010)

I like Godiva OK and See's are alright too.  Don't quite get all the fuss about some ribbon.  If that's their policy and they enforce it strictly then so be it.  I feel sorry for the servers who have to take the flak from the customers who don't like the policy.

Speaking of fancy chocolate we have a "gourmet" chocolate place in town here (called Gearhearts- I think they have a web site) that sells some very odd flavors (Earl Grey tea, curry, cardomom, etc)- we were given a box by someone and my kids were excited to try them.  They were not happy with these fancy flavors and would have preferred a good ole Whitmans sampler.  To each his own.

tlwmkw


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 17, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> ...Speaking of fancy chocolate we have a "gourmet" chocolate place in town here (called Gearhearts- I think they have a web site) that sells some very odd flavors (Earl Grey tea, curry, cardomom, etc)- we were given a box by someone and my kids were excited to try them.  They were not happy with these fancy flavors and would have preferred a good ole Whitmans sampler.  To each his own...
> 
> tlwmkw


Forget the incidentals and get to the important stuff.  Did the box come with a ribbon?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 17, 2010)

"Roger" said:


> Forget the incidentals and get to the important stuff.  Did the box come with a ribbon?



.....ooooo....so bad.....but sooooo gooooood! :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

If those ribbons aren't edible then they are just more packaging for the landfill.


----------



## l2trade (Feb 17, 2010)

*Stop the presses!!!  I got a FREE RIBBON!*

All this talk made me want to try Godiva chocolate.  Over lunch, I walked into their store for the very first time.  I was greeted with smiles from both the employee and her manager.  I was treated to a FREE sample, yum!  Employees were very friendly and helpful as I took my time to pick out what I wanted.

After I finished paying for 2 individual pieces of chocolate, they gave them to me in a small bag.  I got an additional FREE piece of chocolate to choose from for giving them my email address.  Before leaving the store, I kindly asked if I could have a FREE ribbon.  Without hesitation, I was escorted to a drawer full of many types of beautiful ribbons to choose from.  Wow, I'm a guy and this ain't really my thing, but hey what a selection.  I picked out my favorite (the one I think my young daughter will cherish forever) and told her how long a strand to cut for me.  Then, the employee with her manager watching on gave it to me for FREE!!!

Mind you, if the employee said no, I would have happily gone about my daily business ribbon free (i.e. - without it).


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> All this talk made me want to try Godiva chocolate.  Over lunch, I walked into their store for the very first time.  I was greeted with smiles from both the employee and her manager.  I was treated to a FREE sample, yum!  Employees were very friendly and helpful as I took my time to pick out what I wanted.
> 
> After I finished paying for 2 individual pieces of chocolate, they gave them to me in a small bag.  I got an additional FREE piece of chocolate to choose from for giving them my email address.  Before leaving the store, I kindly asked if I could have a FREE ribbon.  Without hesitation, I was escorted to a drawer full of many types of beautiful ribbons to choose from.  Wow, I'm a guy and this ain't really my thing, but hey what a selection.  I picked out my favorite (the one I think my young daughter will cherish forever) and told her how long a strand to cut for me.  Then, the employee with her manager watching on gave it to me for FREE!!!
> 
> Mind you, if the employee said no, I would have happily gone about my daily business ribbon free (i.e. - without it).



Ahh darn.  I thought you were going to say you'd send the ribbon to the OP. :ignore:


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> ... I kindly asked if I could have a FREE ribbon.  Without hesitation, I was escorted to a drawer full of many types of beautiful ribbons to choose from... Then, the employee with her manager watching on gave it to me for FREE.



Aw, shoot. Now, I have to come up with some other reason to give my wife to boycot them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 17, 2010)

Anybody who gets that excited about ribbon is welcome to check out the stash in my sewing room.  I'll trade you two pieces of Godiva Dark Chocolate for a 1/2 yard.


----------



## geekette (Feb 17, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Oh you're baaaaadddddd.



You already knew that!  Besides, takes one to know one!


----------



## Patri (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> will cherish forever)  Then, the employee with her manager watching on gave it to me for FREE!!!
> 
> Mind you, if the employee said no, I would have happily gone about my daily business ribbon free (i.e. - without it).



Then perhaps the employee serving the OP lied and it was not corporate policy. Or they have changed the policy because OP complained higher up.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2010)

Patri said:


> Then perhaps the employee serving the OP lied and it was not corporate policy. Or they have changed the policy because OP complained higher up.



Or this particular store decided not to follow corporate policy.  That happens sometimes.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 17, 2010)

I think some of you are bullying the OP.  Reading some of these posts reminds me of middle school.  (I notice that the OP hasn't posted since then and I can't blame him or her.)

I'm not naming names, but if you feel the need to defend yourself, then I'm probably talking about you.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

3kids4me said:


> I think some of you are bullying the OP. Reading some of these posts reminds me of middle school. (I notice that the OP hasn't posted since then and I can't blame him or her.)
> 
> I'm not naming names, but if you feel the need to defend yourself, then I'm probably talking about you.


Actually, I was _sort of _thinking the same thing. I was going to post to the OP not to take all of this too personally. We all make mountains out of molehills from time to time--it's just human nature. Done it myself here on Tug and got called on the carpet for it, too. After I got over my ego, I appreciated the honesty of tuggers for pointing it out.  Just the same, I think some of these comments, maybe even a couple of mine, have gone a bit too far.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 17, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Last year I had a small bag of sugar free jelly beans.  After the first half-bag I had horrible stomach cramps and trips to the bathroom, but I didn't know why.  Then a few days later I ate the second half, and again, horrendous cramps, gas, etc.  It depends on the type of sugar substitute, but this one (maltitol???) is something I will never knowingly eat again.
> 
> I am a fan of low-fat and low-sugar products, but in the case of candy, I'll stick with the real thing.



The sweeteners typically used in sugar free candy act as a a laxative.  

And, they may be sugar free, but they sure aren't calorie free!


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 17, 2010)

What, I made it thru 3 pgs and no one mentioned Ghiradelli?  Now THAT is the best chocolate around.  Their chocolate bars are excellent, but their best chocolate is their boxed brownies.  


ok, well, almost the best chocolate around.  For DH's birthday, I made a homemade cake.  I was at our local WholeFoods Market, and was looking for cocoa to  make icing for the cake.  I came across a box of Droste Cocoa imported from Holland.  I then made the absolute best chocolate icing I have ever had in my 43 years on this planet.

Godiva?  I think it is overrated anyway, but I would not call for a boycott of them, not for a ribbon, nor for an attitude from an underpayed clerk. . 

Now, there are some jeans companies I would boycott, because my butt never looks the same as the girl in the picture!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Now, there are some jeans companies I would boycott, because my butt never looks the same as the girl in the picture!


 
The girl in the photo probably doesn't look like the picture, either. Those pictures are digitally altered and airbrushed. (well, at least I'd like to think so  )


----------



## l2trade (Feb 17, 2010)

Patri said:


> Then perhaps the employee serving the OP lied and it was not corporate policy. Or they have changed the policy because OP complained higher up.



Perhaps?   I thought the story was a joke at first.  A boycott over a ribbon?  LMAO.  Now, I just experienced not even that is true.  I got my ribbon!!!  Apparently, the OP should learn to ask kindly and to politely accept 'No' for an answer.  After all, it is just a piece of ribbon.  No big deal if you must pay for it or simply live without.

I doubt there has been any seismic ribbon-stingy policy change from Godiva corporate this fast due to the OP letter or this silly 130+ postings thread calling for a boycott.  In fact, judging at the really friendly customer experience I just had with Godiva, I'm thinking the OP claim is a complete HOAX.  At the very least, the willingness of the staff to provide me with a free ribbon without question when I only bought a couple of pieces of chocolate, demonstrates something about the original story is real fishy.  Maybe we are not being told the entire story?  Were these customers acting snobby, rude or demanding?

In any event, Godiva just earned a happy new customer in me thanks to this thread.  I'm not rich, so I can only afford to visit every so often and buy a couple of pieces at a time.  Godiva is expensive!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> In any event, Godiva just earned a happy new customer in me thanks to this thread.  I'm not rich, so I can only afford to visit every so often and buy a couple of pieces at a time.  Godiva is expensive!



I think you said you gave them your email and got a free piece of candy, in addition to the sample, right?  Did they give you a card, and tell you that you were now a member of the Godiva Chocolate Rewards Club?  If so, you're entitled to a free piece of candy each month.  I also got an email soon after I signed up with an offer of free shipment of their candy.  Wish I'd gotten that earlier as I was sending some truffles to dd for Valentine's Day.  Oh yeah, the box I bought came with a ribbon already on it.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> In any event, Godiva just earned a happy new customer in me thanks to this thread. I'm not rich, so I can only afford to visit every so often and buy a couple of pieces at a time. Godiva is expensive!


 
Yes, it is expensive.  Do you think the taste is worth the price in comparison to other brands?  I'm curious.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Yes, it is expensive.  Do you think the taste is worth the price in comparison to other brands?  I'm curious.



For me it would depend on what other brands you're talking about.  I've found chocolates I might like better, but they're not widely available.  There are certain brands I don't care for that might be less expensive, so I wouldn't use those to compare with.  It's almost like comparing apples and oranges, instead of chocolates to chocolates.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 17, 2010)

*All chocolate is created equal...or is it???*

One night on a whim I decided to make chocolate dipped strawberries.  Simple enough, I had plenty of strawberries, and had a huge back of hersey's kisses.  I put the kisses in a pan to melt and voila!  Well, not really,  The kisses morphed into something bizzare and almost non edible.  The more we stirred heated and stirred them, the more weird they got.  Threw the whole mess in the garbage.  Makes you wonder, what exactly IS a hershey's kiss anyway?  Apparently most of it is not chocolate.     When I want to melt chocolate for dipping, I use Ghiradelli chocolate squares only.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Yes, it is expensive.  Do you think the taste is worth the price in comparison to other brands?  I'm curious.



Godiva is good, but not great, in my opinion.  Certainly better than Hershey's, but I don't know if it is really worth what they charge.  There is better chocolate to be had, for sure.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been feeling bad that we were being a bit mean to the OP by belittling an issue that OP considered important enough to post.  

OP, please, I do understand that this is important to you.  It's more than a piece of ribbon, it's frustration about their inflexibility on this, and perhaps they were rude as well.


----------



## geekette (Feb 17, 2010)

I absolutely hurled sarcasm and did so in the spirit of fun.  Sorry, OP, wasn't personal.  sometimes we get on a roll and crack each other up.  

:hysterical: 


Happy Chocolating!


----------



## l2trade (Feb 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Yes, it is expensive.  Do you think the taste is worth the price in comparison to other brands?  I'm curious.



The price is the price.  I find all brands of chocolate are different.  Since this brand is much more expensive, I will buy less of it.  I like variety, so unless something is really bad, it is worth it to me to mix it up.  I found Godiva brand to be quite good indeed, but it is too expensive for me to allow it join my regular favorites.  Once a month with my new email club membership is good enough and seems worth it to me.

Actually, my favorite is a $1 box of Nestle SnoCaps, followed by a piece or two of See's candy alongside a Mexican Coke or two to wash it all down.  But, if I did that everyday, I might have to buy two tickets to fly Southwest...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> The price is the price.  I find all brands of chocolate are different.  Since this brand is much more expensive, I will buy less of it.  I like variety, so unless something is really bad, it is worth it to me to mix it up.  I found Godiva brand to be quite good indeed, but it is too expensive for me to allow it join my regular favorites.  Once a month with my new email club membership is good enough and seems worth it to me.
> 
> Actually, my favorite is a $1 box of Nestle SnoCaps, followed by a piece or two of See's candy alongside a Mexican Coke or two to wash it all down.  But, if I did that everyday, I might have to buy two tickets to fly Southwest...


The Lindt white chocolate with coconut shreds is immensely popular with DW. Always a good way to score some points. I buy a couple of bars and put them some place where she'll find them sometime.  I don't need to mark them in any way.  She knows they are for her. 

And our local Rite-Aid occasionally has them on sale for half-off.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife is intrigued by the midget chocolateers that make chocolates in Salt Lake City. Hatch's Chocolates has been featured on TLC. Has anyone tasted this chocolate ?
My wife is also intrigued with dwarfs in the Portland Oregon area. They have a pumpkin farm.
I like the midget called Mini Me, Dr Evils little buddy.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

l2trade said:


> Actually, my favorite is a $1 box of Nestle SnoCaps, followed by a piece or two of *See's candy alongside a Mexican Coke* or two to wash it all down. But, if I did that everyday, I might have to buy two tickets to fly Southwest...


I like to make Coke floats with chocolate ice cream.  Had one in Canada while visiting Niagara Falls and got hooked on the flavor combination.  But, as you pointed out, I also need to cut back on the junk food.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Lindt white chocolate with coconut shreds is immensely popular with DW.


We like the Lindor Lindt chocolate.  I prefer dark and DH likes milk chocolate.  That stuff is so decadent that just looking at the wrapper will clog your arteries.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

easyrider said:


> My wife is intrigued by the midget chocolateers that make chocolates in Salt Lake City. Hatch's Chocolates has been featured on TLC. Has anyone tasted this chocolate ?


I have never heard of them.  Now I am curious.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Radmoo!  Long time no correspond.  

I'd just like to say that I understand the point you are trying to make.  I personally stopped shopping at Godiva about 2 years ago.  They have a store in an upscale mall near me, "The Westchester".  I walked over during lunch one day to the mall with co-workers.  They went to Starbucks, so I walked into Godiva, because I don't drink coffee.  I was just browsing and had no intention to purchase.  I was the only customer in the store.  A Godiva employee walked over to me and asked how he could help.  I said that I was really just looking to waste time while my friends got coffee.  I was told, "I see sir, but just so you know, I am here to help people buy fine chocolate, not to waste my time with browsers.  There are other stores to waste your time in."  I did not expect that, and I thought it was pretty rude.  I have previously purchased gifts in that very store.
While walking out, after suggesting where the Godiva guy could kiss me, a woman was walking in.  I told her that they had just pulled a hairball out of the chocolate fountain.  She didn't end up going in.

So Radmoo, I hope all is well with you.  I also hope you don't let this thread get to you.

Go Sox!!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Brady, thanks for the vote of confidence.

I've been following the string of postings and was somewhat dismayed by how off-track folks had become.  So you all know, HERE IS THE ORIGINAL reply from Godiva.  For those of you who "get it," Yes, it was the corporate snotty attitude that peeved me and not the ribbon per se. I've said it before, no company can afford to do business with this kind of policy.  If you still don't get it, I'd suggest you watch PRETTY WOMAN w/Julia Roberts again.  And no one was asking for a box w/ribbon, just a snippet to tie around a bag.

Reply from Corporate Godiva;

Dear *****;

Thank you for your email concerning your recent Godiva experience.

We are sorry that you were not pleased with the additional charge for ribbon on our boxes.

Godiva sells our Gold Ballotins with no special ribbon for one price, and our Gold Ballotins with special holiday ribbons for an additional price. The price range is between $3.00 and $5.00 depending on the ribbon.

This is the case in our boutiques as well as online and in our catalogs. You can see our current options on our website.

Thank you again for your email and your interest in our products. If you have any questions or if we can be of any further assistance, please feel free to contact us at 1-800-946-3482 and take prompt #3 for customer care, or via email.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2010)

The customer went into a store and asked for something free that they sell for $3 to $5.  An email to the Corporate Office confirmed the merchandise is indeed for sale and they don't give it away free.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 17, 2010)

If we all boycotted every product or brand or store that someone felt had a sucky, non-consumer friendly policy or crummy staff person, nobody would buy anything from anyone else ever again.

I'm not much into the la-ti-da type merchants and products, so getting in a tiff over a ribbon would not make my list of catastrophic shopping experiences.


----------



## Jon77 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Lets move on*

This has been a real experience reading the 160 posts on this thread on a timeshare BBS.  I can't believe that this subject has 7 pages and 160 posts to date.  It is time to move on folks.

Jon


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I find it amusing that the OP insists on playing the part of Hamlet in this little drama:

Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing, end them?

I guess we should give the OP credit for sticking to her guns.
Too bad her energies aren't devoted to an issue that anyone actually cared about.


----------



## l2trade (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't get the PRETTY WOMAN analogy as it relates to Godiva?!  

I've seen the movie many times.  But that's just a movie and this is the real world.  I did not sense any snotty attitudes in this store, at all.  I definitely do not look the part to be able to pick up the tab for a Beverly Hills shopping spree.  I am a frugal looking shopper, just ask Starwood (or my wife).  I spent less than $5 in this store.  The ribbon, sample and email club chocolates were free.  The employees were nice and welcoming.  This store wouldn't last long here in AZ if they weren't down to earth like this, no boycott necessary.

PS - I told the employees at Four Seasons Aviara that I like the pool at the Welk better.  I mean, after all, the Welk has a water slide!  And no, I didn't get kicked out for saying so either.  Try not to worry what others think.  Have fun with it!  :hysterical:


----------



## l2trade (Feb 17, 2010)

Jon77 said:


> This has been a real experience reading the 160 posts on this thread on a timeshare BBS.  I can't believe that this subject has 7 pages and 160 posts to date.  It is time to move on folks.
> 
> Jon



Agreed...  but easier said than done.  We are talking about chocolate.  I think about that almost as much as I think about vacations.  I see this thread soon morphing into talk about all our favorite kinds of chocolates.  I'm going to buy that Lindt recommendation tomorrow.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 18, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> If we all boycotted every product or brand or store that someone felt had a sucky, non-consumer friendly policy or crummy staff person, nobody would buy anything from anyone else ever again.


If we all boycotted every product or brand or store that someone felt had a sucky, non-consumer friendly policy or crummy staff person, hardly any of us would use any of the timeshares we own.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

*What a delicious topic this is!*

I have a cold, and chocolate sure sounds good tonight.  I have nothing like that in my house, so I guess I will have to have some sugar-free, fat-free cocoa and just go to bed.  Maybe it will satisfy, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

radmoo said:


> ... If you still don't get it, I'd suggest you watch PRETTY WOMAN w/Julia Roberts again.


I don't see how your experience was anything like that in "Pretty Woman."  In that movie, the Julia Roberts character was refused service in a clothing shop.  The clerks were snotty to her based on her appearance and would not wait on her.  You, OTOH, were waited on and treated courteously by the clerk.  And, as I have stated previously, I do feel Godiva's corporate policy is stingy but getting this upset over it is not healthy.  No wonder people are making jokes.  Humor is an antidote to anger and angst.  Laughing is so much healthier.



LUVourMarriotts said:


> .. I personally stopped shopping at Godiva about 2 years ago. They have a store in an upscale mall near me, "The Westchester". I walked over during lunch one day to the mall with co-workers. They went to Starbucks, so I walked into Godiva, because I don't drink coffee. I was just browsing and had no intention to purchase. I was the only customer in the store. A Godiva employee walked over to me and asked how he could help. I said that I was really just looking to waste time while my friends got coffee. I was told, "I see sir, but just so you know, I am here to help people buy fine chocolate, not to waste my time with browsers. There are other stores to waste your time in." I did not expect that, and I thought it was pretty rude. I have previously purchased gifts in that very store.
> While walking out, after suggesting where the Godiva guy could kiss me, a woman was walking in. I told her that they had just pulled a hairball out of the chocolate fountain. She didn't end up going in.


Now, _this _is a "Pretty Woman" comparison.  I would hope that, if it happened to me, I would have the presence of mind to just burst out laughing in the guy's face rather than telling him what to kiss.  I don't know if I could but I think it would be a better response--let the guy know how ridiculous he was.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a cold, and chocolate sure sounds good tonight. I have nothing like that in my house, so I guess I will have to have some sugar-free, fat-free cocoa and just go to bed. Maybe it will satisfy, but somehow I doubt it.


Hope you feel better today.  I find hot lemonade helps soothe when I have a cold.

As for being off-topic, well that happens here on TUG.  Part of the fun.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If we all boycotted every product or brand or store that someone felt had a sucky, non-consumer friendly policy or crummy staff person, hardly any of us would use any of the timeshares we own.



So true!  I missed this last night through my blurry eyes!  :rofl: 

And if we all boycotted every store or site that a TUGger had a bad experience, we would all have to stop shopping!  

I received some Godiva chocolate as a gift for Christmas, and I thought the chocolate was good, but it wasn't as good as ordinary chocolate bars you can buy for less than 4 bucks a pound, like Symphony or some others I used to buy (I try not to think of candy all the time).  Heath Bars are one of my favorites, and I can get a box of 24 regular bars for like $10 at Costco.  

Also, at Costo on the islands, they have the most wonderful candy, in a jar, and it's these delicious chocolate balls with crushed macadamia nuts and toffee inside, covered with powdered sugar,  Yummy!  I think those are my absolute favorite of any candy, anywhere.  Rick is amazed that I can eat an entire jar in two weeks.  It's my one weakness, truly it is.   I think they are called Island Princess or something. I am so hungry, and I am never hungry.  This cold is making my appetite weird, or it could be that I am just sitting around a lot today.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Hope you feel better today.  I find hot lemonade helps soothe when I have a cold.
> 
> As for being off-topic, well that happens here on TUG.  Part of the fun.



This is definitely off-topic, and I am sorry I didn't stay with the thread, but the thought of chocolate was making me hungry. :rofl: And last night, while searching high and low for chocolate, I found a partial bag of milk chocolate chips, leftover from our Christmas baking.  A few of those really satisfied my hunger for chocolate.  I need to have Rick take then to the firehouse, now that I know they are there.  I have lost 27 pounds and am not going back there again.  

I am feeling a little better than I was last night, although I wish I would have gotten more sleep.  I drink that Good Earth Tea from Costco, and it has chamomille and cinnamon.  It's really delicious and tastes/ smells like Christmas.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 18, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Heath Bars are one of my favorites, and I can get a box of 24 regular bars for like $10 at Costco.



They have Heath bars at Costco??? What a terrible/wonderful discovery.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 18, 2010)

Again, I do not agree with their policy (it does seem a little stingy considering the price of their product) but I do not think the reply that the OP received was the slightest bit snotty.  The reply was perfectly acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2010)

wackymother said:


> They have Heath bars at Costco??? What a terrible/wonderful discovery.



I KNOW!  :rofl:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 18, 2010)

wackymother said:


> They have Heath bars at Costco??? What a terrible/wonderful discovery.





rickandcindy23 said:


> I KNOW!  :rofl:



Just pretend that you are little bit dyslexic and tell yourself they are "Hea*l*th" bars.


----------



## Patri (Feb 18, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> Again, I do not agree with their policy (it does seem a little stingy considering the price of their product) but I do not think the reply that the OP received was the slightest bit snotty.  The reply was perfectly acceptable in my opinion.



Unless you were there, none of us know the attitude of any of the people involved.

I think you all need to step back and think about what if YOU unintentionally post something that every righteous TUGGER finds silly, and you are crucified for seven pages. What a way to be a friendly website. What lurker would ever dare make a first post now? Would you be saying this to the OP in person?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Patri said:


> Unless you were there, none of us know the attitude of any of the people involved.
> 
> I think you all need to step back and think about what if YOU unintentionally post something that every righteous TUGGER finds silly, and you are crucified for seven pages. What a way to be a friendly website. What lurker would ever dare make a first post now? Would you be saying this to the OP in person?



Well stated.


----------



## geekette (Feb 18, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> Again, I do not agree with their policy (it does seem a little stingy considering the price of their product) but I do not think the reply that the OP received was the slightest bit snotty.  The reply was perfectly acceptable in my opinion.



Yeah, me, too.

I was expecting to find a condescending tone or veiled insult but it simply said here's our policy.


----------



## geekette (Feb 18, 2010)

Patri said:


> Unless you were there, none of us know the attitude of any of the people involved.
> 
> I think you all need to step back and think about what if YOU unintentionally post something that every righteous TUGGER finds silly, and you are crucified for seven pages. What a way to be a friendly website. What lurker would ever dare make a first post now? Would you be saying this to the OP in person?



Right, we rely on the OP to relate specifics and had thought, oh, clerk was rude.  No, clerk was fine, it was the corp response.  so the corp response is posted and it's not rude.  So, I'm having a very hard time understanding what got the OPs knickers in a twist.  I just don't see it.  I can only assume it was the ribbon that OP asked about and received response about.  They decided not to pay for it.  Fine.  Apparently Not Fine.  And I still think whatever got em riled happened in the store because I simply do not see bad customer service in the corp response.  

I sure would say what I've said to the OP in person.  "Crucified" is overstating, don't you think??

You assume that none of us have been the skewered one before!!!  And if you find this thread offensive, I suggest that you never wade over into Cruise Critic.  This is a friendly bunch poking fun.  Over there, they use real daggers.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Patri said:


> Unless you were there, none of us know the attitude of any of the people involved.
> 
> I think you all need to step back and think about what if YOU unintentionally post something that every righteous TUGGER finds silly, and you are crucified for seven pages. What a way to be a friendly website. What lurker would ever dare make a first post now? Would you be saying this to the OP in person?



Many of us have been snowed in for weeks and are being a little silly.  I think the OP understands silliness when he sees it.  Crucified by silly jokes?  I beg to differ.

If I spoke to the OP in person I would ask him to accept my apology if I offended him.  If he doesn't accept my apology I would add "Pretty Please with a RIBBON ON TOP"  :hysterical:


----------



## radmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't take any of this personally, trust me, life's just too darned short!  I'm shocked this evoked such a variety of responses.  I'm posting link to a story today on msnbc . .just validates my thoughts on customer service.  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35443683/ns/travel-tips/from/ET

Just so we're clear on one last point, when I get really good service or someone goes above and beyond, I always make it a point to contact a manger, customer service or whomever.  Most folks take plenty of time to complain but never a peep when things are good!

And then, fin, the end, fini!  I really don't care what the rest of you say, think or do.  I will continue to treat each of my clients with respect and hope you all will do same.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 18, 2010)

*I think all who have posted agree with this.*



radmoo said:


> I don't take any of this personally, trust me, life's just too darned short!  I'm shocked this evoked such a variety of responses.  I'm posting link to a story today on msnbc . .just validates my thoughts on customer service.  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35443683/ns/travel-tips/from/ET
> 
> Just so we're clear on one last point, when I get really good service or someone goes above and beyond, I always make it a point to contact a manger, customer service or whomever.  Most folks take plenty of time to complain but never a peep when things are good!
> 
> And then, fin, the end, fini!  I really don't care what the rest of you say, think or do.  I will continue to treat each of my clients with respect and hope you all will do same.




I think the thread went wild because you posted Godiva should be boycotted NOW based on your personal experience.  Your choice to boycott based on your perceived treatment is very understandable.  

I think it's one of those "you would have had to have been there" things.  Just can't get the full effect through the computer, so some of us just aren't feeling it.  I don't shop Godiva.  Even if I did, I wouldn't stop buying Godiva because someone else told me to do it on a forum because of a lack of customer service that they experienced.  

I think sharing your experience and what you thought and planned to do wouldn't have illicited some of the responses here.  When you stated "....boycott NOW", that's what set the stage. 

As stated previously, it's not a case of their utilizing young children in sweat shops or using puppies and kittens for horrendous testing of their product.  Maybe then you could suggest a boycott.

Just my personal thoughts.  Sorry if it appears I'm sitting in judgement of your actions or feelings.  I'm not.  You're absolutely entitled to them.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 18, 2010)

Egret1986 said:


> I think the thread went wild because you posted Godiva should be boycotted NOW based on your personal experience.  Your choice to boycott based on your perceived treatment is very understandable.



I concur. About 12 years ago, I received poor (insulting) treatment at a car dealership. I won't go back, but it never crossed my mind to try to keep others from their lot. My personal experience does not a public event make. I'm sure they have many perfectly happy (and ignorant) customers. Good for them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Talent312 said:


> I received poor (insulting) treatment at a car dealership.


I was all set to buy a Hyundai Elantra station wagon -- 1st time I stepped into a dealer showroom as a buyer instead of just a looker.  The Chief Of Staff was with me.  We were ready to spring. 

As it happened, however, we had a just-bought Price Club sofa in our minivan & the matching Price Club love seat tied to the top, & we were dressed in shabbier than usual clothes.  Instead of receiving enthusiastic greetings from the sales staff, we got the cold shoulder.  When we said we were interested in an Elantra wagon, somebody pointed us to 1 out in the lot.  

After we eyeballed the car from the outside, peering in through the windows of the locked doors to get an idea of the interior, we caught on that the dealership was uninterested in selling us anything, so we left with our record intact of buying used cars & only used cars since 1963. 

Shux upon that dealership.  No boycott, though.  The easy sale they lost was punishment enough. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kal (Feb 18, 2010)

radmoo said:


> ...Just so we're clear on one last point, when I get really good service or someone goes above and beyond, I always make it a point to contact a manger, customer service or whomever. Most folks take plenty of time to complain but never a peep when things are good!...


 
Interesting, but when you get bad service....you try to kill them!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 19, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If we all boycotted every product or brand or store that someone felt had a sucky, non-consumer friendly policy or crummy staff person, hardly any of us would use any of the timeshares we own.



Now THAT is funny Steve . . . touche' .


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 19, 2010)

radmoo said:


> I don't take any of this personally, trust me, life's just too darned short!  I'm shocked this evoked such a variety of responses.  I'm posting link to a story today on msnbc . .just validates my thoughts on customer service.  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35443683/ns/travel-tips/from/ET
> 
> Just so we're clear on one last point, when I get really good service or someone goes above and beyond, I always make it a point to contact a manger, customer service or whomever.  Most folks take plenty of time to complain but never a peep when things are good!
> 
> And then, fin, the end, fini!  I really don't care what the rest of you say, think or do.  I will continue to treat each of my clients with respect and hope you all will do same.


Again, I don't think you understand what YOU did to evoke these responses. When someone posts in a panic about something bad which happened to them and we should all stop using that company, well, we expect they killed a baby seal or something. You came on here in a panic telling us the story is too long to post, blah blah blah when, in reality, you just didn't get a stupid ribbon and didn't agree with the company policy. If you don't see your overreaction then there isn't anything anyone here can say to make you understand. We're not saying you are wrong for being upset, however, to come here and post a frantic message about a story which is too long to go into here, etc. Well, what do you expect?


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

radmoo said:


> I don't take any of this personally, trust me, life's just too darned short! I'm shocked this evoked such a variety of responses. I'm posting link to a story today on msnbc . .just validates my thoughts on customer service. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35443683/ns/travel-tips/from/ET
> 
> Just so we're clear on one last point, when I get really good service or someone goes above and beyond, I always make it a point to contact a manger, customer service or whomever. Most folks take plenty of time to complain but never a peep when things are good!
> 
> And then, fin, the end, fini! I really don't care what the rest of you say, think or do. I will continue to treat each of my clients with respect and hope you all will do same.


 
I appreciate your attitude under the cirumstances, and also think the comments have been overdone. How many TUG members feel the need to encourage others to boycott or not use certain companies regarding timeshares? Many are right here in this thread. Plus, you have the right to voice your displeasure and the rest of us will have the our own opportunity to respond the way we desire.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 19, 2010)

This would have probably attracted very different responses the title had been "frustrating experience at Godiva" or "not happy with Godiva's customer service".  

I would have been frustrated and annoyed at their email.  While not rude, it was so impersonal, just copied and pasted information that you already knew.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 19, 2010)

pjrose said:


> This would have probably attracted very different responses the title had been "frustrating experience at Godiva" or "not happy with Godiva's customer service".



Exactly the point I was trying to make.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 19, 2010)

*please..*



DeniseM said:


> We are See's Candy fans, too.



Could ya please stop showing this pic. You're making my mouth water!!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We are See's Candy fans, too.


 
I have to agree also... please stop posting this pic everyone!!!  Or I will be forced to 'boycott' this thread.   :hysterical:


----------



## Eric in McLean (Feb 19, 2010)

Except you came here and asked other people to boycott a store.  You want something for nothing and when you were told no, you want other people to boycott the store.  I'm personally offended.


----------



## Noni (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think I have gained weight just reading this and looking at the pictures.  Tomorrow, I'm either making fudge or buying lots of chocolate.  If I'm going to gain weight from reading and viewing, I will eat the chocolate.

Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would say that the whole thread is "Much Ado About Nothing", but chocolate is definitely not "Nothing".  

Ditto Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I had four - FOUR - chocolate chip cookies last night.

Now I have to drive to town and buy a Heath bar.

Am I gonna stop reading this thread?   I dunno.   Maybe when my stomach gets too big for my laptop to fit on my lap.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 20, 2010)

Patri said:


> Unless you were there, none of us know the attitude of any of the people involved.
> 
> I think you all need to step back and think about what if YOU unintentionally post something that every righteous TUGGER finds silly, and you are crucified for seven pages. What a way to be a friendly website. What lurker would ever dare make a first post now? Would you be saying this to the OP in person?




I dont believe I had any part of the 7 pages of crucifying.  I also did not mention any of the attitudes of any of the people involved.  My post only referred to the EMAIL that was received, I just didnt see anything "snotty" about the email.  And yes, I would say so to the original poster, who I do agree has been very unnecessarily ridiculed.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 21, 2010)

*boycott*

Do you have any clue what you are suggesting??  You know you don't get to say just anything that pops into your head.  You don't get to yell fire in a crowded theater to watch people trample each other.  Despite the fact you feel agrieved, you also don't get the right to urge a secondary boycott.  Regardless of your justification, you are trying to deprive a company of their income.  In court, they would call that "damages".  Would it be okay if i came and picked your place of employment and urged others not to enter or buy a product you produce?  If you have a grievence there are legal means of seeking redress.  This would not be one of them.


----------



## pranas (Feb 21, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Do you have any clue what you are suggesting??  You know you don't get to say just anything that pops into your head.  You don't get to yell fire in a crowded theater to watch people trample each other.  Despite the fact you feel agrieved, you also don't get the right to urge a secondary boycott.  Regardless of your justification, you are trying to deprive a company of their income.  In court, they would call that "damages".  Would it be okay if i came and picked your place of employment and urged others not to enter or buy a product you produce?  If you have a grievence there are legal means of seeking redress.  This would not be one of them.



Sorry, anyone has the right to sugest a boycott.  It is up to you if you want to join it.


----------



## Larry6417 (Feb 21, 2010)

*"Right" to boycott?*



Jimster said:


> Do you have any clue what you are suggesting??  You know you don't get to say just anything that pops into your head.  You don't get to yell fire in a crowded theater to watch people trample each other.  Despite the fact you feel agrieved, you also don't get the right to urge a secondary boycott.  Regardless of your justification, you are trying to deprive a company of their income.  In court, they would call that "damages".  Would it be okay if i came and picked your place of employment and urged others not to enter or buy a product you produce?  If you have a grievence there are legal means of seeking redress.  This would not be one of them.



Actually, I *do *think the OP has the right to urge a boycott. Others also have the right to ignore, agree with, or ridicule her suggestion. Given the length of this thread, those rights have been vigorously exercised. Your analogy is inaccurate. The OP is not "entering" Godiva's workplace. She's "virtually" picketing outside with a sign. The former is illegal while the latter is odd but an expression of free speech.

That being said, I think the OP did overreact. I don't know if the OP received bad service or if the incident was a simple misunderstanding. It would have been more effective to contact the store manager/owner. Many Godiva stores are franchises, so an owner would be very interested in how customers feel they are being treated.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 21, 2010)

*why?*

If the point is that he has the right to say it and suffer the consequences later and thereby not incur any prior restraint-then I agree.  If not...Consider: http://eng.cfe.org/mboard/bbsDetail.asp?cid=mn2007713123749&pn=6&idx=979

It's not that action will be taken but I think people need to be careful in what they say-which was my original point.

Then, of course, there is the tort of intentional interference with business relations.

BTW it is not my analogy-it the famous US Supreme Court's interpretation of the limits of free speech.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 21, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Then, of course, there is the tort of intentional interference with business relations.


And the notion of voicing a boycott of a business is as far removed from tortious interference with contract as is Gannymede from the Andromeda Galaxy.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 22, 2010)

*differences*

The tort, as I recall, takes different forms in different states.  Some require contractual relations to exist between the parties- others don't, but it has been some time since i reviewed those differences.  In any case, calling for a boycott should not be a casual occurence.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 22, 2010)

Jimster said:


> The tort, as I recall, takes different forms in different states.  Some require contractual relations to exist between the parties- others don't, but it has been some time since i reviewed those differences.  In any case, calling for a boycott should not be a casual occurence.


In any and all cases any assertion of tortious interference is subordinate to First Amendment.

The Supreme Court has determined that screaming fire in a crowded theater is not a first amendment right, because of the clear and present danger associated with such utterances.

Calling for a boycott of a company because of dissatisfaction is so far removed from a case  of crying fire in a crowded theater that the two concepts are only relevant to illustrate the differences.

There is a slightly higher standard of care required as regards liability when speech concerns a private individual as compared with a public entity or individual. However, a corporate entity such as Godiva. which presents itself to the public and manages its public image, is subject to the lesser standard as a public entity.

In any case, to even presume the postings of the OP are in any way fathomable as tortious interference is. IMHO, totally ludicrous.

The only way I can conceive of a court proscribing such activities would be if the OP conducted the campaign inside the store. Even then, that would be almost surely addressed as a case of trespass rather than tortious interference.


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, but what if you yelled "fire" when you fell into chocolate?


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 22, 2010)

gpurtz said:


> Yes, but what if you yelled "fire" when you fell into chocolate?



You get one of my favorite Smothers Brothers routines....  :whoopie: 

Thanks for making this connection.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Glad to see this goes on and on and on*

Lets keep this thread going.  Maybe there is a record we could break for the longest bb thread ever on the most inane topic ever.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 22, 2010)

*T. P.*




pgnewarkboy said:


> Maybe there is a record we could break for the longest bb thread ever on the most inane topic ever.


All-time inane topic is clockwise toilet paper on the 1 hand & anti-clockwise toilet paper on the other hand. 

That, plus ROFR. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, the inanity of it all.  Where's that toilet paper topic?  I'd like to add my 2 cents while I'm on a roll.  Oh well, time to go dive into a different subject!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 23, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> All-time inane topic is clockwise toilet paper on the 1 hand & anti-clockwise toilet paper on the other hand.
> 
> That, plus ROFR.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Fascinating.  Did the group come to a consensus?  I hear that is a very big issue in Austrailia where the toilets flush counter clockwise.  You must get matching toilet paper to avoid disorientation.  In some severe cases tp disorientation has been mistaken for dementia resulting in the involuntary instiutionalization of perfectly healthy elderly by their greedy relatives seeking to drain their estate dry.  My apologies for bringing up this somber subject.


----------



## Tia (Feb 23, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Lets keep this thread going.  Maybe there is a record we could break for the longest bb thread ever on the most inane topic ever.



or maybe we could think of someway to make turn this political :ignore:


----------



## geekette (Feb 23, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Fascinating.  Did the group come to a consensus?  I hear that is a very big issue in Austrailia where the toilets flush counter clockwise.  You must get matching toilet paper to avoid disorientation.  In some severe cases tp disorientation has been mistaken for dementia resulting in the involuntary instiutionalization of perfectly healthy elderly by their greedy relatives seeking to drain their estate dry.  My apologies for bringing up this somber subject.



Oh my! Thank you for bringing this to my attention.  

My brother's x-wife's family is Australian and on the wealthy side.  They also enjoy their share of The Drinkie.  Had no idea there was such a simple way to part them from their funds!  Will pass that on immediately.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought the TP dilemma was about 'Unroll over the top, vs. under the bottom'. Seems to me that cat owners favored under the bottom unrollers.  We're 'over the top'ers around here.... Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2010)

*6 Of 1, Half-Dozen Of The Other.*




Passepartout said:


> I thought the TP dilemma was about 'Unroll over the top, vs. under the bottom'.


You are correct, sir. 

That's just another way of saying pretty much the same thing, depending on one's view of the situation. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 23, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> You are correct, sir.
> 
> That's just another way of saying pretty much the same thing, depending on one's view of the situation.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Well, tie me Kangaroo down Sport!  The real issue is "down under" versus "up over".   Once again, Australia is "down under" thus requiring that tp rolls be used in that way.  Just another way for selfish greedy Aussies to use the confusion to  put their benevolent fuzzy old relatives away for good while draining their bank accounts!


----------



## ricoba (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope that no one is suggesting a boycott on toilet paper!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2010)

*Modern Technology.*




ricoba said:


> I hope that no one is suggesting a boycott on toilet paper!


Specially not now that the Sears catalog has gone on-line only. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I hope that no one is suggesting a boycott on toilet paper!


Maybe a moderator needs to add "toilet paper" to the original title of this post.

TP is a relatively recent invention in the world's history.  Many people still do not use it.  I am reading "The Places In Between" and recently finished "Three Cups of Tea."  I had to google squat toilets to understand the concept and how to get by without toilet paper.  Ewwwww

I am like Jim (Passepartout) in that I am also "over the top."


----------



## pjrose (Feb 23, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I thought the TP dilemma was about 'Unroll over the top, vs. under the bottom'. Seems to me that cat owners favored under the bottom unrollers.  We're 'over the top'ers around here.... Jim



It's obviously "over the top" - but didn't Dear Abby try to deal with this several decades ago, and she finally gave up and said she wasn't going to talk about it again?


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

pjrose said:


> It's obviously "over the top" - but didn't Dear Abby try to deal with this several decades ago, and she finally gave up and said she wasn't going to talk about it again?


That came to my mind also. Maybe tp is like religion/politics/forbidden social issues and we shouldn't talk about it.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 23, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Lets keep this thread going.  Maybe there is a record we could break for the longest bb thread ever on the most inane topic ever.



The list, as of 2/23/10 at 12:20 PM EST:

Picture of the day:                 2339
American Idol 2009	           882
Healthcare in Canada (locked)  348
Window washing $275/hour	   250
Prostate problems	           247
Words used incorrectly	           235
New Year Weightloss	           217

And….
Ta Da……

Godiva                                 216


----------



## pjrose (Feb 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> *That came to my mind also.* Maybe tp is like religion/politics/forbidden social issues and we shouldn't talk about it.



Still more evidence that we are twins separated at birth


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 23, 2010)

pjrose said:


> The list, as of 2/23/10 at 12:20 PM EST:
> 
> Picture of the day:                 2339
> American Idol 2009	           882
> ...



I don't think we can be compared to "Picture of the Day" or "American Idol" because they always have fresh material for the threads.  Healthcare In Canada and Prostate problems are not inherently inane threads.  I think window washing, words used incorrectly, and new year weightloss are fair game.  Just saying.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2010)

We're not discriminatory when it comes to TP.  The holders that attach at either end are done roll-under and the holder that looks like a hook gets the roll-over treatment.  That's how we've found we can keep the rolls from acting like they're automated and we've put in three dimes to get eight-thousand sheets at once.

YTPMMV.


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

C'mon, we can beat window washing!  :hysterical: 

BTW - I just got another FREE ribbon at Godiva after lunch today.  This time my wife and I chose blue and we only bought a couple of individual pieces.  Plus, we walked into Godiva carrying our See's Candy bags.  :whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2010)

Where are you that you have See's AND Godiva within shopping distance?!?!  That's an embarrassment of riches - you should be ashamed to admit that your life is so much better than everybody else's.  Braggart.  HmmmmmmPH.  :annoyed:


----------



## geekette (Feb 23, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I hope that no one is suggesting a boycott on toilet paper!



cheryl crow wasn't calling for a boycott, just a major reduction in how many squares to spare for back there.

If she can do the job with one square, well then goody for her.


----------



## geekette (Feb 23, 2010)

*Charmin Bears in the Woods*

Has anyone else been enjoying the Charmin bear commercials??

At first, I was beyond tickled that they addressed the age old question:  does a bear ____ in the woods?  

well of course they do.  what, you're gonna hike into the city every time?

But I had not known that they used the same spot each time and took a newspaper with them.  Apparently to read, since bears now hang their tp on the tree by the toity (have not noticed which way the roll is hanging, however)

When the bear family bravely tackled the issue of dingleberries, I roared even louder.  And my husband kept missing that commercial and apparently thought I was kidding.  Until the day he saw for himself Momma Bear using what I can only refer to as A Dingleberry Brush on Jrs rear.

the last couple commercials did not stand out to me, but I anxiously await the next LOL bear in the woods Charmin commercial.  I would have thought they'd wipe their butts with small animals, so can't wait to find out what other misconceptions I have about bear lives in the woods.

Bet they don't hibernate, either.  I think they sneak out to Florida or Arizona for the winter.  But that would probably be a commercial for Lunesta, with a bear that can't sleep in the city with his windows open, and the luminescent butterfly comes and summons him to follow.  To ...?  Sleepytown??


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2010)

:hysterical:   I can't believe you mentioned the cartoon bears!  I always picture them with their TP and newspapers wandering into the Cialis bathtub scenes and all heck breaks loose!

Which reminds me, THAT is an ad campaign that makes no sense to me at all.  None.  As long as those two are in separate tubs, all the Cialis in the world isn't going to solve their problems.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2010)

*Too Much Information In Those Commercials.  I'll Just Go With Generic TP, Thanks.*




geekette said:


> When the bear family bravely tackled the issue of dingleberries, I roared even louder.


There was a guy at church (_w-a-a-a-y_ back when I used to go to church) named Mr. Dingleberry. 

He found that people did not take him seriously in business because of his last name. 

So he went to court & had his last name changed to Dawson. 

Now when I meet people named Dawson, I wonder whether their name used to be Dingleberry -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I am not making this up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Where are you that you have See's AND Godiva within shopping distance?!?!  That's an embarrassment of riches - you should be ashamed to admit that your life is so much better than everybody else's.  Braggart.  HmmmmmmPH.  :annoyed:



Huh?  In AZ, both Chandler Mall & Arrowhead Mall contain both stores.  Both mall locations are surrounded by plentiful and affordable housing (i.e. - I think cost of living is much cheaper in AZ than MA*).  I spent under $10 total at both stores today.  Our lunch was totally free thanks to the Qdoba** club card points and current Craft 2 coupon promotion.  No soda, we drank free water instead.  

If spending $10 bucks during lunch between my wife and myself is an embarrassment of riches, then I sincereley apologize for any offense I may have caused.  There was no intent to brag about anything other than obtaining a FREE ribbon with minimal purchase.  I will brag about FREE stuff and cheap deals all day long, as I haven't enough money to do otherwise.  

* Using an online city comparison calculator, it says if you make $30k Boston, you will have to make $22k in Phoenix to maintain the same standard of living. 

** We had to drive ~1 mile to go between Qdoba and mall.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 23, 2010)

l2trade said:


> C'mon, we can beat window washing!  :hysterical:
> 
> BTW - I just got another FREE ribbon at Godiva after lunch today.  This time my wife and I chose blue and we only bought a couple of individual pieces.  Plus, we walked into Godiva carrying our See's Candy bags.  :whoopie:



Oh, you got me!! Am LOL and :hysterical: Thanks for that! I'll be smiling all day and continuing to follow the thread (sheet of TP??) when I get back:whoopie: 

By the way, over the top seems to be preferred hotel usage...but I kind of like "down under":rofl:


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2010)

l2trade said:


> Huh?  In AZ, both Chandler Mall & Arrowhead Mall contain both stores.  Both mall locations are surrounded by plentiful and affordable housing (i.e. - I think cost of living is much cheaper in AZ than MA*).  I spent under $10 total at both stores today.  Our lunch was totally free thanks to the Qdoba** club card points and current Craft 2 coupon promotion.  No soda, we drank free water instead.
> 
> If spending $10 bucks during lunch between my wife and myself is an embarrassment of riches, then I sincereley apologize for any offense I may have caused.  There was no intent to brag about anything other than obtaining a FREE ribbon with minimal purchase.  I will brag about FREE stuff and cheap deals all day long, as I haven't enough money to do otherwise.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, I was kidding and trying to poke fun, please don't be offended.     Oh what a moron I am.  You ARE lucky to have both nearby and I am consumed by the gigantic green monster of jealousy.


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh gosh, I was kidding and trying to poke fun, please don't be offended.     Oh what a moron I am.  You ARE lucky to have both nearby and I am consumed by the gigantic green monster of jealousy.



No offense taken at all.  In AZ, we need all the newcomers with $$$ we can get right now.  The real estate market here could especially use a boost.  If friendly, ribbon giving Godiva boutique employees and a See's within walking distance sounds good to you, maybe Chandler is the place to be...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 23, 2010)

I know what they say about it being a dry heat and all that, but AZ is just too hot for me!  We'll just have to continue to be See's-deprived here.     But I think I might try a very small mail order to find out what all the fuss is about.  Will See's add in a ribbon if they feel badly enough for us?


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 23, 2010)

TP top or bottom no big deal. I just make sure I always turn it the opposite way I found it when at places other than my own home.:ignore:


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I know what they say about it being a dry heat and all that, but AZ is just too hot for me!  We'll just have to continue to be See's-deprived here.     But I think I might try a very small mail order to find out what all the fuss is about.  Will See's add in a ribbon if they feel badly enough for us?



Yes, I tend to agree with you during the hottest summer months.  Then again, I am smiling all winter long when I think about where else I might be living instead.

For me See's is all about the in-store experience: free welcome sample, bright white walls, low costs (relatively speaking), immediate chocolate fix, etc.  Plus, I like buying only a few pieces at a time.  Alternatively, I sometimes get the 2 x 1 lbs for $24 coupons at Costco.  These coupons allow you to select your own custom mix.  Via the website, that would cost over $40 all said and done.  I've never asked for a Ribbon at See's.  I'd be too embarrassed to do so.

Check out See's during your next timeshare visit out west.  They are almost everywhere:  http://www.sees.com/index.cfm/shop_locations/Retail_Shop_List


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> IWhich reminds me, THAT is an ad campaign that makes no sense to me at all. None. As long as those two are in separate tubs, all the Cialis in the world isn't going to solve their problems.


I've wondered the same thing.  Why are they in separate bathtubs?  What's the point?


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I know what they say about it being a dry heat and all that, but AZ is just too hot for me! ...


I was listening to an NPR report on the radio while driving home today.  They were talking about Del Webb and Sun City.  The summer heat was brought up and it was said that everything is air-conditioned (cars, homes, stores, etc) and in addition to that, you don't have to shovel hot air.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 23, 2010)

It's against my principles to boycott chocolate. In fact, I think it's a DNA thing, and I'm probably hardwired to consume dark chocolate daily!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG this thread has gotten so funny!  I know how we got from TP to Cialis and from chocolate to AZ, but how did we get from Chocolate to TP?

I've been known to reverse rolls that are on wrong  

And I'm ready to move to AZ - it's not too hot, more like a comforting electric blanket - and I love the point about not shoveling it!

Now I'm headed to Youtube to look for the Bear and Bathtub commercials....

238.  Ahead of Weight Loss and Words, headed for Prostate troubles (none of which qualifies for inane)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2010)

pjrose said:


> OMG this thread has gotten so funny!  I know how we got from TP to Cialis and from chocolate to AZ, but how did we get from Chocolate to TP?



I dunno.  It seems pretty obvious to me how chocolate will eventually get to TP! :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

pjrose said:


> OMG this thread has gotten so funny!  I know how we got from TP to Cialis and from chocolate to AZ, but how did we get from Chocolate to TP?
> 
> I've been known to reverse rolls that are on wrong
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are ahead of weight loss and words, but I sure hope you are not headed for prostate troubles...  :hysterical: 

Wait, you mean how many posts?  I read that wrong at first.  LMAO :rofl:


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I dunno.  It seems pretty obvious to me how chocolate will eventually get to TP! :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:



Exactly, I eat lots & lots of dark chocolate.  This is why TP must be hung over the top, for quick and easy access.  If you don't know how to hang it, I am known to fix it. :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## Kal (Feb 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I've wondered the same thing. Why are they in separate bathtubs? What's the point?


 
It's clearly a matter of taste. One tub is filled with dark chocolate and the other is filled with white chocolate. If you look carefully, the tubs are tied together with a Godiva Ribbon!!  That's a message that they're "hooked up".

This also discards the notion that nobody needs to throw a bucket of cold water on the guy because the condition has persisted for more than 4 hours.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I've wondered the same thing. Why are they in separate bathtubs? What's the point?


 


Kal said:


> It's clearly a matter of taste. One tub is filled with dark chocolate and the other is filled with white chocolate. ...


 
Oh, that explains it.  I thought maybe they'd had a disagreement about how to place the tp roll--over or under.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2010)

l2trade said:


> For me See's is all about the in-store experience: free welcome sample, bright white walls, low costs (relatively speaking), immediate chocolate fix, etc.



Not unlike an In-N-Out!!! (but In-N-Out doesn't offer free samples. )


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not unlike an In-N-Out!!! (but In-N-Out doesn't offer free samples. )


 
Thanks, Steve.:annoyed:  Now I'm craving an In-n-Out burger, animal style.

FWIW, In-n-Out has red trim on their white walls and See's has black trim.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2010)

*By Me, White Chocolate Is Not Really Chocolate.*




Kal said:


> One tub is filled with dark chocolate and the other is filled with white chocolate.


If it isn't brown, or at least semi-tan, then by me it isn't really chocolate. 

That sweetish white stuff based on cocoa butter is more like some kind of upscale creme filling, even when it's on the outside. 

They can keep on calling it white chocolate if they want.  That doesn't make it chocolate. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 23, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Lets keep this thread going. Maybe there is a record we could break for the longest bb thread ever on the most inane topic ever.


If you do a google seach on "boycott Godiva" this thread comes up in the top two.  By keeping this thread going we are spreading the OP's plea to boycott Godiva.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  (sorry, Alan)


----------



## geoand (Feb 23, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I don't think we can be compared to "Picture of the Day" or "American Idol" because they always have fresh material for the threads.  Healthcare In Canada and Prostate problems are not inherently inane threads.  I think window washing, words used incorrectly, and new year weightloss are fair game.  Just saying.



Toilet paper is not fresh material? Cialus is not fresh material? Dark, milk, and white chocolate is not fresh material?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> If you do a google seach on "boycott Godiva" this thread comes up in the top two.  By keeping this thread going we are spreading the OP's plea to boycott Godiva.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  (sorry, Alan)


So, are you saying that boycotting Godiva is a "nutty" idea?


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Thanks, Steve.:annoyed:  Now I'm craving an In-n-Out burger, animal style.
> 
> FWIW, In-n-Out has red trim on their white walls and See's has black trim.



Me too!!!  I LOVE the animal style cheeseburger!  Especially good with the Neapolitan shake and fries, if my arteries can handle it.

PS - Where did you find that picture?  My wife say that guy looks just like I do when when we eat at In-N-Out, except my smile is so big you can see my lower teeth too!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 23, 2010)

Who would uv thunk it?  Can hardly believe that this thread comes up #1 on Google search - way to go, Tuggers!


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Who would uv thunk it?  Can hardly believe that this thread comes up #1 on Google search - way to go, Tuggers!



The number #1 Google search that I got contained the following.  Huge congrats to gmarine!  You summed this all up better than the rest of us!  :hysterical: 
----------------
Boycott Godiva Chocolates NOW - Page 4 - Timeshare Users Group ...
21 posts - 15 authors - Last post: Feb 16
I almost thought this post was an early April Fools joke. Boycott buying Godiva chocolate because of not being given a piece of ribbon? LMAO ...
tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=866124 - Cached
Page 9‎
Timeshare Users Group Online ...‎
Page 3‎
More results from tugbbs.com »​


----------



## l2trade (Feb 23, 2010)

'Boycott Godiva' = #1
'Godiva ribbon' = #22 (and probably climbing)

Godiva couldn't pay for such great online social media marketing that TUG is giving them now for free!!!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 23, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> There was a guy at church (_w-a-a-a-y_ back when I used to go to church) named Mr. Dingleberry.
> 
> He found that people did not take him seriously in business because of his last name.
> 
> ...



When I was a kid my Uncle had a client named Mr. Wolfcrap.  When we first heard the name we became uncontrollably hystrical with laughter.  My Uncle was a pretty serious guy and said he was not making the name up.

I think the guy would have been better off changing his name to Dingleberry.


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 24, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> If you do a google seach on "boycott Godiva" this thread comes up in the top two.  By keeping this thread going we are spreading the OP's plea to boycott Godiva.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  (sorry, Alan)



...This thread is in the top TWO?? You mean there's ANOTHER boycott Godiva thread????  What didn't they get for free? a pretty box?? (sorry, radmoo, can't resist )


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> ...This thread is in the top TWO?? You mean there's ANOTHER boycott Godiva thread????  What didn't they get for free? a pretty box?? (sorry, radmoo, can't resist )



And this thread doesn't even register at all in a search for "boycott Godiva" at Bing.

Frankly, that doesn't give me much confidence in Bing as a search engine.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 24, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And this thread doesn't even register at all in a search for "boycott Godiva" at Bing.
> 
> Frankly, that doesn't give me much confidence in Bing as a search engine.



Bing search promotes itself as a "decision engine".  If we put a question mark after boycott godiva (Boycott Godiva?) it would surely show up on a bing with an answer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Bing search promotes itself as a "decision engine".  If we put a question mark after boycott godiva (Boycott Godiva?) it would surely show up on a bing with an answer.



Now this thread shows up at #11 on Bing - or perhaps I just overlooked it yesterday.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 24, 2010)

Shucks, I I thought this was going to be something. I had more reason to say boycott the Daytona 500.  :ignore: :ignore: shaggy


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> :hysterical:   I can't believe you mentioned the cartoon bears!  I always picture them with their TP and newspapers wandering into the Cialis bathtub scenes and all heck breaks loose!
> 
> Which reminds me, THAT is an ad campaign that makes no sense to me at all.  None.  As long as those two are in separate tubs, all the Cialis in the world isn't going to solve their problems.



LOL!!   Never thought about the bears finding the tubs!

And, yeah, separate tubs...  good luck, folks.


----------



## geekette (Feb 24, 2010)

Charmin bears had a little logo placement thing I saw on tv last night.  It was bad, something like "Enjoy the go!"

eeeee, yeah, i dunno...  that's rather unlikely.

I mean, really:

"Hi Honey, how are you?"

"I'm GREAT!!!  I just had the Go of my life and I really enjoyed it.  Did you have any fun BMs today?"

ew.  can't we go back to whispering diarreah and not hearing about feminine itch or non-saluting male parts?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 24, 2010)

Geekette:
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 24, 2010)

geekette said:


> ... non-saluting male parts ...



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Oh I don't know when I last laughed so much!  Any more and it will be time to bring Depends into this thread!   :rofl:


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 24, 2010)

It's nice to know that people are talking about me.
PS Mom wears depends !


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 24, 2010)

*Does Radmoo work for Godiva?*

I'm sitting here thinking while trying not to hurt myself.  Do you believe Radmoo may work for Godiva?  Think about it!  Is there any way Godiva Chocolate could have garnered this kind of attention if Radmoo had urged us to buy all of the Godiva chocolate we could get our chubby little hands on?  What a marketing genius this Radmoo is.  Forget the ribbon Godiva, give Radmoo a raise!


----------



## Kal (Feb 24, 2010)

geekette said:


> ...not hearing about ... non-saluting male parts?


 

I know, you've got something against bathtubs on feet!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 24, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Oh I don't know when I last laughed so much!  Any more and it will be time to bring Depends into this thread!   :rofl:



Well we're already talking about TP.......aren't Depends basically really thick TP with some tailoring and a cover?

268 - ahead of Window Washing, Words, and Prostate.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 24, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Well we're already talking about TP.......aren't Depends basically really thick TP with some tailoring and a cover?
> 
> 268 - ahead of Window Washing, Words, and Prostate.



Great!  Now we just have to put a little more into a bigger lead.  Given the way this thread is going it is about time for Alan to post his picture of the toilet bowl.  It is truly a classic, a group favorite, and appropriate for any topic.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2010)

*Shux, Anybody Could Do It.*




pgnewarkboy said:


> Given the way this thread is going it is about time for Alan to post his picture of the toilet bowl.


Glad to oblige. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## James1975NY (Feb 24, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Their response to customer loyalty is the pits.  If you want the correspondence, PM me and I'll be happy to share . .too long to post here.
> But since Valentine's Day is Sunday, PLEASE, buy your chocolates from a retailer who CARES about YOUR business, no matter how little or much you spend!!!!!



I am assuming life is pretty good for you. Enjoy!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Great!  Now we just have to put a little more into a bigger lead.  Given the way this thread is going it is about time for Alan to post his picture of the toilet bowl.  It is truly a classic, a group favorite, and appropriate for any topic.





AwayWeGo said:


> Glad to oblige.



I heard that when the organizing committee for one of the NCAA post-season Holiday football extravaganzas was shopping for sponsor, the Kohler plumbing fixture people expressed interest in coming on-board. Negotiations were proceeding nicely until someone realized that the game would instantly become known as the Toilet Bowl.

The committee realized they needed a different sponsor.  They were desperate and figured anything would be better than Kohler.

Thus we now have the Poulan Weed-Eater Bowl.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2010)

*Maryland To The Toilet Bowl !*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Negotiations were proceeding nicely until someone realized that the game would instantly become known as the Toilet Bowl.


Back when I was in college (i.e., w-a-a-a-y back in the good old olden days), the University Of Virginia was notoriously bad at varsity football & had a string of losing seasons to back it up. 

Things started to turn round when Dick Voris was fired as head coach & Bill Elias was hired away from George Washington University.  

During Elias's initial year at U.Va., Virginia was to face powerhouse University Of Maryland in the final game of the season.  Maryland had tentatively been slated for the Gator Bowl, on the assumption they would have no trouble beating pushover Virginia. 

But a funny thing happened on the way to the Gator Bowl.  

In that final regular season game, with Virginia pulling out a 28-16 win over Maryland, the crowd went crazy, chanting, _"Virginia to the Gator Bowl!  Maryland to the Toilet Bowl!"_ 

Ever since then, my favorite college varsity teams (any sport) are U.Va. & whoever's playing against Maryland. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Feb 24, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Who would uv thunk it?  Can hardly believe that this thread comes up #1 on Google search - way to go, Tuggers!



I guess your boycott has attracted a lot of attention. 

Thanks for taking the responses in a good spirit!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 24, 2010)

My life's journey has been far too complex to have me worry about foolish comments posted by small minded folk.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ahhh, so there is a method to your madness??!!!*



radmoo said:


> Who would uv thunk it?  Can hardly believe that this thread comes up #1 on Google search - way to go, Tuggers!



You're a sly one!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2010)

*T.P. Galore -- T.P. For Everybody -- Clockwise, Anti-Clockwise, Any Way You Want It.*



pjrose said:


> Well we're already talking about TP.






-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 24, 2010)

Great picture - but where's the ribbon?? And what brand tp is that? Seems like a boycott is in order!


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 24, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Glad to oblige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alan, isn't the handle pointing in the wrong direction on this?
Or maybe it's designed for unilateral righties?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 24, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Alan, isn't the handle pointing in the wrong direction on this?
> Or maybe it's designed for unilateral righties?



Is there such a thing as a right-handed pottie?  Actually a pottie for a right-handed woman would be for left-handed men, wouldn't it?  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Which reminds me of the first time we were in a European hotel with a bidet - I didn't know what it was and wasn't familiar with what the plumbing in men's bathrooms looked like, so I commented to DH that the bathroom had his'n'hers toilets   He corrected me - obviously he knew what it WASN'T, but now I've got to wonder how he knew what it WAS! 

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Is there such a thing as a right-handed pottie?  Actually a pottie for a right-handed woman would be for left-handed men, wouldn't it?  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


Well, the toilet in Alan's picture is rather obviously a woman's toilet.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Well, the toilet in Alan's picture is rather obviously a woman's toilet.



Well, DUH, of course is it - the lid is down


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 25, 2010)

Speaking of toilets, ever try to buy one?  Don't, it's less taxing (in honor of 4/15) to build an outhouse in your back yard (recommend first securing EPA permit).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2010)

*No Problem.*




gpurtz said:


> Speaking of toilets, ever try to buy one?


Shux, I just go into Home Depot or Lowe's & pick out 1 & put it in the cart & go through the check-out lane to pay, & wheel it out to the minivan, & that's it. 

No fuss & no muss & hardly any trouble -- not till it's time to install the blasted thing.  (But that's another story.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2010)

Kal said:


> I know, you've got something against bathtubs on feet!



Well, of course!  If things, uh, Start Happening (I assume that eventually the couple occupies the same tub), and splashing starts occurring and rocking, the feet could break off, sending this Love Tub hurtling down the mountain!

Cialis:  when getting back to nature can be the thrill ride of your life ....


of course, the tub comes to a stop right in front of the bear potty tree and the bears come to check it out, and one says to the other, "Oh look honey, they're already peeled!"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2010)

*The Love Toilet.*

Click here for The Love Toilet. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kay H (Feb 25, 2010)

Alan,
You do come up with some good ones.  That is funny.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 25, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Glad to oblige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course, anyone COULD do it - but that is what we count on you for.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thanks.*




laura1957 said:


> Of course, anyone COULD do it - but that is what we count on you for.


It's nice to feel needed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> It's nice to feel needed.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


That's what the Pillsbury doughboy said.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's what the Pillsbury doughboy said.


Oh great, Steve.  You've done it again.  _Now_ I have a craving for pain au chocolat.  (chocolate--not necessarily Godiva--surrounded by flaky pastry--not necessarily Pillsbury).  Maybe I'll have that after I eat the In-n-Out burger.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Oh great, Steve.  You've done it again.  _Now_ I have a craving for pain au chocolat.  (chocolate--not necessarily Godiva--surrounded by flaky pastry--not necessarily Pillsbury).  Maybe I'll have that after I eat the In-n-Out burger.


Does this help?    

_pain au chocolat _– 71% ecuadorian dark chocolate mousse and cremeux on a brioche crouton with beurre noisette ice


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Bread & Chocolate.*





-- hotlinked --




-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## pjrose (Feb 25, 2010)

geekette said:


> Well, of course!  If things, uh, Start Happening (I assume that eventually the couple occupies the same tub), and splashing starts occurring and rocking, the feet could break off, sending this Love Tub hurtling down the mountain!
> 
> Cialis:  when getting back to nature can be the thrill ride of your life ....
> 
> ...



OMG Geekette, you are too funny!  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Feb 25, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Oh great, Steve.  You've done it again.  _Now_ I have a craving for pain au chocolat.  (chocolate--not necessarily Godiva--surrounded by flaky pastry--not necessarily Pillsbury).  Maybe I'll have that after I eat the In-n-Out burger.



Hold the pastry.     Just give me the chocolate and nobody gets hurt.


OMG - we're back to chocolate   TP, toilet, love toilet, Alan is needed, doughboy, pan au chocolat, chocolate!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 25, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Hold the pastry. Just give me the chocolate and nobody gets hurt.
> 
> 
> OMG - we're back to chocolate  TP, toilet, love toilet, Alan is needed, doughboy, pan au chocolat, chocolate!


What goes around, comes around.  
What goes up, must come down--if not within four hours, call your doctor.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does this help?
> 
> _pain au chocolat _– 71% ecuadorian dark chocolate mousse and cremeux on a brioche crouton with beurre noisette ice


NO, STEVE, THAT DOES NOT HELP!!!! You are a naughty boy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Why The Advertising Executives Get Paid Big Bux.*




Rose Pink said:


> What goes up, must come down--if not within four hours, call your doctor.


My urologist calls that prescription "warning" the most brilliant example of advertising strategy anybody on Madison Avenue ever came up with. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Alan - bread and chocolate?!?!  :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Rose - what goes up must come down?!?!  I am dying here.  :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Steve - where can we get that?  It might figure into my next exchange request ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> NO, STEVE, THAT DOES NOT HELP!!!! You are a naughty boy.


No???  Didn't help??  Might one of these meet with your approval then???











If you exchange into Barcelona you can visit his shop: Oriol Balaguer


----------



## pjrose (Feb 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No???  Didn't help??  Might one of these meet with your approval then???
> 
> .....
> 
> If you exchange into Barcelona you can visit his shop: Oriol Balaguer



I dunno if I want a cobweb on my chocolate.....got enough of them in the corners of my ceiling!  :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2010)

actually, steve, neither of those appeal.  perhaps it's some of the non-choc subject matter, maybe it's the raspberries or the cobwebs (thanks, peeg!)

show me another creation from this guy or I'm boycotting Barcelona.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2010)

geekette said:


> actually, steve, neither of those appeal.  perhaps it's some of the non-choc subject matter, maybe it's the raspberries or the cobwebs (thanks, peeg!)
> 
> show me another creation from this guy or I'm boycotting Barcelona.



Well, aren't you the picky one! How about something more truffley then.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No???  Didn't help??  Might one of these meet with your approval then???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks like a bug cacoon.  Warning, don't dive into retrieve one of these from a swimming pool, or you may end up going up in a spaceship.


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Well, aren't you the picky one! How about something more truffley then.



YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!  Top box, I want top box! 

[will not think about cocoons, will not think about cocoons, will not ....]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 26, 2010)

geekette said:


> YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!  Top box, I want top box!
> 
> [will not think about cocoons, will not think about cocoons, will not ....]



Apparently Sr. Balaguer is quite the well-known chocolatier.

Perhaps you might want to drop a hint to someone special about this option:





_I LOVE YOU: From the most discreet to the most extravagant, these seductive chocolates can be compared to expressionist paintings conveying love in delicious, artful appearances. Oriol Balaguer’s innovative flavors will surprise you with new taste sensations and textures. Collection includes: Frambuesa (Raspberry), Pasion (Passion Fruit), Menta (Mint), 7 Especias (7 Spices), Rosas (Rose), Yuzu (Japanese Citrus Fruit). _


----------



## pjrose (Feb 26, 2010)

geekette said:


> YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!  Top box, I want top box!
> 
> [will not think about cocoons, will not think about cocoons, will not ....]



How about cobwebs? What's a cob, anyway?  Why not just call it a spiderweb?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Boo !*




pjrose said:


> Why not just call it a spiderweb?


Spiderwebs -- if not knocked down early -- become cobwebs later on when they collect layers of dust.  

Then the dust collects more dust, & after while you've got a regular haunted-house cobweb. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Feb 26, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Spiderwebs -- if not knocked down early -- become cobwebs later on when they collect layers of dust.
> 
> Then the dust collects more dust, & after while you've got a regular haunted-house cobweb.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Yeah, but why COBweb?  What's a cob?  Off to google.....


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 26, 2010)

muranojo said:


> That thing looks like a bug cacoon. Warning, don't dive into retrieve one of these from a swimming pool, or you may end up going up in a spaceship.


I loved that movie!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 26, 2010)

pjrose said:


> How about cobwebs? What's a cob, anyway? Why not just call it a spiderweb?


I am assuming that was spun sugar.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 26, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Yeah, but why COBweb? *What's a cob*? Off to google.....


It's the part left after you eat the kernels from it.  They feed it to pigs.  Or make pipes for smoking tobakey.


----------



## geekette (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmm, didn't cobs used to be used as plugs?  Seems I used to hear about a lady in our neighborhood that everyone said she had one up her butt.

I was really little and no one explained anything to me, and it took a long time to figure out that this was not to be taken literally.  puzzled me why anyone would plug their ... um, outgoing mail.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 26, 2010)

*To Wash Down All That Bread & Chocolate . . .*



SueDonJ said:


> Alan - bread and chocolate?






-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Yeah, but why COBweb?  What's a cob?  Off to google.....



Wikipedia is your friend (taken with an appropriate degree of skepticism):

Spider web



> A spider web, spiderweb, spider's web or cobweb (from the obsolete word coppe, meaning "spider", sometimes with the connotation of being a dusty, abandoned web)  is a device built by a spider out of proteinaceous  spider silk extruded from its spinnerets.
> 
> …
> 
> The main difference between spider webs and cobwebs, is that spider webs are still in use, while cobwebs are webs that have been abandoned.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 27, 2010)

Since Yahoo has been around far longer than Godiva, I think it is safe to assume that no Godiva product is used in the manufacturing of said beverage


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 27, 2010)

Yahoo is now a beverage?  How sweet it is!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 27, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Since Yahoo has been around far longer than Godiva, I think it is safe to assume that no Godiva product is used in the manufacturing of said beverage



YooHoo we assume....but in any event, who OWNS these chocolate companies?  Are they privately held?  Are they all owned by Hershey?  Or Microsoft?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 27, 2010)

What I want to know, is whether chocolate is healthy!  (We're headed for the healthcare thread, after all  ).  Now I know that chocolate comes from a bean, which is a vegetable :whoopie:  and beans have protein :whoopie: , and sugar comes from vegetables :whoopie: and milk is dairy, more protein :whoopie: .....and there's an oft-cited study about the good properties of dark chocolate (IIRC it was on about two-dozen people and not particularly scientific, but.....)....

is chocolate healthy?


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 27, 2010)

pjrose said:


> ...
> is chocolate healthy?


I hope so. I have 10 boxes of Girl Scout cookies being delivered today. I had forgotten that I'd ordered them and I had ordered them before I found out about my health problems and those little girls were just so cute that I couldn't say "no."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 27, 2010)

pjrose said:


> What I want to know, is whether chocolate is healthy!  (We're headed for the healthcare thread, after all  ).  Now I know that chocolate comes from a bean, which is a vegetable :whoopie:  and beans have protein :whoopie: , and sugar comes from vegetables :whoopie: and milk is dairy, more protein :whoopie: .....and there's an oft-cited study about the good properties of dark chocolate (IIRC it was on about two-dozen people and not particularly scientific, but.....)....
> 
> is chocolate healthy?



If you add some chocolate on the side, Irish coffee is the perfect meal, containing all four essential food groups:  alcohol, caffeine, sugar, and chocolate.  Dairy is a bonus.


----------

